# Single Lesbians?  Are you out there?



## MickeyDee

I did see the other "single" thread, but it seemed to comprised of all the single men on this board!  hehe  

So, I thought I would raise the question....am I the only single lesbian here?  

This is relatively new title for me, as I was with the same woman for over 9 years, then dated a couple of other women in rapid succession immediately after she and I broke up.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

While I am not single, I think that your topic deserves a sticky.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Not single here either. Just wanted to pop in and say hello!


----------



## MickeyDee

Awww!  I'm sticky!  

Thanks for that!  

And thanks for the pop-in support!


----------



## dale62676

MickeyDee said:


> So, I thought I would raise the question....am I the only single lesbian here?



Raises hand.  

Any single ladies heading to WDW Gay Days? I've never been, but my birthday is only 2 weeks later, so I'm debating going then instead for that free park ticket. But that weekend is also San Francisco pride, so it's a tough choice.


----------



## MickeyDee

dale62676 said:


> Raises hand.
> 
> Any single ladies heading to WDW Gay Days? I've never been, but my birthday is only 2 weeks later, so I'm debating going then instead for that free park ticket. But that weekend is also San Francisco pride, so it's a tough choice.



Yay!  I'm not alone...Hi, Dale!  

I'm not going to Gay Days...but...Dude, I see you are in Boston...I lived in Framingham for 5 years!


----------



## OrlandoMike

MickeyDee said:


> I lived in Framingham for 5 years!



So sorry!  I lived in Westboro for 3!  UGH  the burbs!


----------



## MickeyDee

OrlandoMike said:


> So sorry!  I lived in Westboro for 3!  UGH  the burbs!



Dude...I LOVED Massachusetts!  I always wanted to move back, but I moved there for the ex...so I doubt I'll even visit again in this lifetime!  LOL

One of my best friends lived in Westboro, I think....she lived in one of the W's...is that north of Marlboro, or am I thinking of another W?


----------



## OrlandoMike

I miss the food!

Dont miss the weather or the taxes!  

Westboro is the pike and 495.  Just between Framingham and Worcester.


----------



## dale62676

Yay for former Mass folks!

I actually just moved from Jamaica Plain to West Roxbury. Basically from the most liberal part (and home of most local queer women) of Boston to the most conservative. But it's nice b/c it's like living in the 'burbs, but still within Boston itself.

But yeah, with this never-ending winter, I've been thinking of a move to Florida myself too.


----------



## dale62676

Hmmm, looks like Dee and I are the only single ladies? Ah well, at least we have Beyonce to sing a song for us!


----------



## NikkiPants

I'm not single, but I'm also from Mass!  I lived in Braintree for my whole life until I moved to NYC last year!


----------



## MickeyDee

NikkiPants said:


> I'm not single, but I'm also from Mass!  I lived in Braintree for my whole life until I moved to NYC last year!



I'm jealous that you live in NYC!  Lifelong dream of mine.  Not sure if or when it will ever see fruition!


----------



## PansGirl

Hi there...

I'm single and live in California..Sacramento, to be exact...
Love Disney..all the history behind it, learning about Walt and his magnificiant mind...and meeting other Disney people as well! So, this is a double bonus if I meet some "like minded" ladies as well..   

thanks for posting the thread...I often times think I'm alone out here....


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Please don't feel alone here!  OMG, that's why this board exists.  Please feel free to talk with us.  We can always use more friends.


----------



## PansGirl

Thank you...what a nice thing to say!! I really appreciate you're kind words...
Always good to know there are "others" out there...


----------



## MickeyDee

PansGirl said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I'm single and live in California..Sacramento, to be exact...
> Love Disney..all the history behind it, learning about Walt and his magnificiant mind...and meeting other Disney people as well! So, this is a double bonus if I meet some "like minded" ladies as well..
> 
> thanks for posting the thread...I often times think I'm alone out here....



Yay!  Another one from the single ranks!  Welcome!  Nice to meet you.  I hear you about thinking you're alone.


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

Can I join the singles club, too?  I'm in western PA and single after a crazy 3 year on/off relationship.



Rose


----------



## dale62676

Hi Rose!


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

Hiya, Dale.  Didn't I see you over at the camping site?  Good to meet you.

Rose


----------



## dale62676

Yes, I love camping at Fort Wilderness too! My visits to WDW growing up were always in our camper and staying at the Fort. Now my parents are WDW cast members and often use their discount to book a campsite, so I come down to stay with them sometimes. The last actual tent camping I did was last year at a gay-owned campground in Maine, but I've never tent camped at FW. So jealous for you going down in July!


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

There are gay-owned campgrounds?  Well how 'bout that.  I need to check into that.

I'm green that you're parents are cast members.  I'm going to teach a couple more years (well, okay, probably 10-13 years), then so long PA, hello FL!  It's been a dream of mine to work at WDW, and maybe one of these summers I'll see if they'll hire me.  Who knows?  

And yep, I love FW.  Love it, I say.

Rose


----------



## dale62676

Try www.campgayusa.com to see if there's one near you. I went to Blue Moose Campground in Maine last Labor Day with a group of ladies from the Boston Queer Adventurer's, it was a great time! I know folks at the Fort are super friendly, and so seem the folks at the DIS camping board, but it's still nice to have a truly LGBT friendly place to camp. 
Not having ever tent camped at the Fort, I can't imagine how hot it would be during the summer. I've seen some really creative ways folks have tried to hook up an AC to their tent. But yeah, I've mostly been one of those RV'ers.


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

I'm going to definitely bookmark that site, Dale.  Thanks.  It would be wonderful if there were gay-owned campgrounds nearby.

And you're absolutely right about it being H-O-T in July, but I've devised a way to have me a/c and enjoy it, too.    We use a big ol' tent that has two doors and we set the a/c on a stool half in-half out of the "back" door and PRESTO!  A delightfully cool tent.

Rose


----------



## Valentine

Another single lady here to add to the mix     Hi ladies.... I live in NY as well...  

Kathy


----------



## Saxton

Valentine said:


> Another single lady here to add to the mix  Hi ladies.... I live in NY as well...
> 
> Kathy


 
Wow, haven't seen you on these boards in a long time.  Welcome back!


----------



## stitchfan1983

I am single too and live in Knoxville, Tennessee.  I have two trips planned this year, unfortunately neither of which are during Gay Days.


----------



## Valentine

Saxton said:


> Wow, haven't seen you on these boards in a long time.  Welcome back!



Hi Sue    How are you???  

I have been around.. just not posting much.. mostly hanging out on the WISH board... but.. always here in heart  

Kathy


----------



## dabluestreaker1

I'm revisiting the Disboards. But this is my first time of visiting the Gay and Lesbian thread. Hi all! I'm a single lesbian who LOVES WDW. I got to finally go for my first time in 2006 and for the last time in 2007. I went with my ex all 4 times I got to go. Anyway....I'm actually looking for a cheap price quote for a friend of mine and her kids and hubby. Later, I plan to price a trip for some of my individuals and myself. I work with adults who have Mental Retardation. I love my job. 

Anyway, howdy!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hello! Not single, but I wanted to pop in and welcome you to the board! 

Good luck with finding a good price quote! There are some amazing deals out there right now, from what I hear.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone




----------



## sequence

Hello..another single lesbian here!! Lol, very recently single as well.. not fun!! Spending my bank holiday browsing the disney forums!!


----------



## RainbowWit

Single lesbian here as well!! In the Chicago area.


----------



## MissMichelle

Not single or a lesbian but read the board frequently (my best friend happens to be the awesomest lesbian I know ;0)) and had to comment since I am also from MA---seems to be a lot of us on the boards.

Taunton here


----------



## ukdisneydreamer

not single, but a lesbian with a love for Disney


----------



## Tygerlilly

Hey. I'm new to the boards.  Anyway, I guess you can count me in with the single lesbians.  Just got out of a 5 year relationship a couple months ago. But I LOVE Disney!


----------



## RainbowWit

Tygerlilly said:


> Hey. I'm new to the boards.  Anyway, I guess you can count me in with the single lesbians.  Just got out of a 5 year relationship a couple months ago. But I LOVE Disney!



Welcome Tygerlilly! I'm a year out of a 7 year realtionship. It gets easier!


----------



## Tygerlilly

I know it will. It actually ended well, we're still good friends. So, I know most of us here are from up north, but where's everyone else from? I'm in Oklahoma right now.


----------



## dkostel

How'd I miss this thread??
I'm a single lesbian from Chicago, but hopefully moving to FL in a year or so.
Hi all!


----------



## RainbowWit

dkostel said:


> How'd I miss this thread??
> I'm a single lesbian from Chicago, but hopefully moving to FL in a year or so.
> Hi all!



Hi! It's funny, I moved from Florida to Chicagoland and you're going opposite. Then again, another winter like this last one and I'll be moving back too!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Where in Florida where you from? I lived down there for almost 5 years! I really want to move back but I can't afford it right now.


----------



## RainbowWit

Tygerlilly said:


> Where in Florida where you from? I lived down there for almost 5 years! I really want to move back but I can't afford it right now.



Until I was 18, just east of Orlando, a little town called Christmas. Not the best place for a lesbian to grow up. (Think dueling banjo's with airboats ) But I lived in Orlando from 18 to 22.


----------



## Tygerlilly

RainbowWit said:


> Until I was 18, just east of Orlando, a little town called Christmas. Not the best place for a lesbian to grow up. (Think dueling banjo's with airboats ) But I lived in Orlando from 18 to 22.



Trust me, I know all about the country life, there's not much out here but cattle and cowboys (ah, the joys of Oklahoma). I lived down in Vero Beach (Where one of the resorts is) for 4 years. I'm hoping to move out to Orlando sometime soonish, or at least set up a second home out there.


----------



## RainbowWit

Tygerlilly said:


> Trust me, I know all about the country life, there's not much out here but cattle and cowboys (ah, the joys of Oklahoma). I lived down in Vero Beach (Where one of the resorts is) for 4 years. I'm hoping to move out to Orlando sometime soonish, or at least set up a second home out there.



But where there are cowboys, there are cowgirls 

I'm lucky enough that my father still has a home down there. He does the snowbird thing, so we have free lodging whenever we want. Though the kiddo and me love to stay at WDW whenever we get the chance!


----------



## dkostel

RainbowWit said:


> Hi! It's funny, I moved from Florida to Chicagoland and you're going opposite. Then again, another winter like this last one and I'll be moving back too!



I'm not sure how to break this to you, but last year was comparatively mild.  I grew up in Chicago but went to school in Miami and then moved back.  I have wanted to leave ever since.  You may get used to the cold, but we can go for a month without sunlight here, that's what I hate the most.

I want to move to either Orlando or Vero Beach.  I have family in VB and I really love it there, loved it more before the housing explosion 5 years back, but I still love it.  I'm guessing it's easier to find a job in Orlando though.


----------



## Simple_Motions

Single, 19 year old, Lesbian from MA here! Im so glad i found this thread  XD


----------



## thatgrrl

happily single queer mom in south florida.  

we go to disney about once a month.  have our first disney cruise scheduled for september.


----------



## disneyprincss101387

hey there! I'm a single lady and lookin for my disney princess,  lol 
 I live in Memphis right now, though I graduate in a year and can't wait to get outta here
 

 just wanted to say hello to everyone


----------



## ConcKahuna

thatgrrl said:


> happily single queer mom in south florida.
> 
> we go to disney about once a month.  have our first disney cruise scheduled for september.



Where in S. Fl.?  I grew up in North Lauderdale, right near the border with Margate


----------



## honicakes

I lived in Miami my whole life (with the exception of the last 1.5 years)  - Living in Atlanta now.  Any other SE area folks... I see lots of people from up north...

If anyone is gonna be at the parks between Sept 22-29 we should have a little meetup  Maybe at MNSSH


----------



## MickeyDee

since i started this thread a few months ago, thought i'd check back in!  hi everyone!  i'm no longer single, but glad people are posting!  lol


----------



## VillainesSheri

brand spankingly new single after 5 years, and it's KILLING me - literally.  She was my soulmate, still is.
Disney is my 'other world' so I come here to escape.  So hi all, hope to get to know you.


----------



## honicakes

Hi VillainesSheri 
I can relate...  just split from living with my other for 4.5 years... it's rough  :-(
But I am looking forward to some good old fashioned Disney Magic to help me through


----------



## jessaboo

I'm 20, Columbus Ohio here.

:]


----------



## MouseketeerOvaHere

jessaboo said:


> I'm 20, Columbus Ohio here.
> 
> :]



Hey, originally from C-bus, now stuck down here in the peach state. The plus is being closer to the World, the negative is everything else.


----------



## thadarkslayer

MouseketeerOvaHere said:


> Hey, originally from C-bus, now stuck down here in the peach state. The plus is being closer to the World, the negative is everything else.



Georgia is not THAT bad.  It has it's negatives, sure, but after I spent a weekend in Mississippi at the beginning of the month, I realized that comparatively speaking, Georgia is heaven.


----------



## MouseketeerOvaHere

thadarkslayer said:


> Georgia is not THAT bad.  It has it's negatives, sure, but after I spent a weekend in Mississippi at the beginning of the month, I realized that comparatively speaking, Georgia is heaven.



Well, yeah, when comparing GA to ole' Miss, this place is a warm welcome. I stopped once to get gas in Mississippi on my way to New Orleans. Let's just say on the way back, I made sure I filled up before leaving LA.


----------



## honicakes

Despite the torrential rain and flooded roads... I am headed for the airport tommorow morning.  One more sleep to go till Disney!!!

Although I haven't posted much - I have learned lots (even though i have been to Disney many times) - Thanks for all the great ideas & I will post any tips tricks updates or hints that I come up with while I am there...

Who knows maybe I'll meet my Princess Charming ;-)


----------



## jessaboo

Simple_Motions said:


> Single, 19 year old, Lesbian from MA here! Im so glad i found this thread  XD



Do you hve a facebook?


----------



## Tigger-n-Pooh

I'm a single, in my 30's lesbian living in Orlando.


----------



## Simple_Motions

jessaboo said:


> Do you hve a facebook?



Haha xD It's Violet. I believe we are already friends? ;D


----------



## Hydani

I'm not single, but I'm a lesbian  How's everyone doing over here?


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Well, from another not single Lesbian, we're doing just fine! C'mon in and join us. 

We're a fun (albeit irreverent) bunch!


----------



## Hydani

Haha sounds like a ton of fun 
So, whats everyone's favourite park ^.^
I don't think I could pick that myself :/


----------



## car insurance

I have just returned to Kent after the most amazing trip of my life and we were welcomed so brilliantly by everyone!
I  now intend to return as soon as my bank balance will allow me to.
It was fun fun fun and so much to do we ran out of time to early.
I have told all my friends about it too.


----------



## Genesia

MickeyDee said:


> I did see the other "single" thread, but it seemed to comprised of all the single men on this board!  hehe
> 
> So, I thought I would raise the question....am I the only single lesbian here?
> 
> This is relatively new title for me, as I was with the same woman for over 9 years, then dated a couple of other women in rapid succession immediately after she and I broke up.



Single is a slippery little term.  Am I married?  No.  Will I be next month?  Not legally.  

My friend and I are having a little ceremony next month in a couple of weeks.  It is similar enough to traditional weddings to get our point across but nontraditional enough to say plenty too.

To the casual observer our reception will just look like a Christmas party because that is our theme.  I guess holiday party would the more correct term because as much as Teresa's family loves high mass they know that our unorthodox circumstances take the cake in more ways than one.  We are having fruit cake at our reception in keeping with the Christmas theme (and I have heard all of the jokes so don't bother) and are going with Greensleeves, if I am spelling it right, instead of wedding march music. 

It doesn't surprise me that most of the men on the "other single" are men.  At least statistically lesbians are less likely to be single than gay men, but how were there statistics gathered and by whom?  That is going to matter plenty.


----------



## tiggr33

I am freshly out of a 6 year relationship, so I guess that makes me single.


----------



## jeeesss

Hey! I'm single (but by choice because I've been busy this year) and I love Disney! So glad I found this board. 

I'll also be doing the college program starting January 2010 as well, so excited!


----------



## memphismovin

Newly single tooYes after my last gf that is happy banana dancing for sure! lol

Disney addicted with no hope for a cure. I live in TN but go a few times a year. MK is my all time favorite. I could ride splash/space mountains endlessly like a little kid. So happy to see a spot on here to circle the wagons with others so much like me.


----------



## pinkspideruk

Hi single lesbian from UK here


----------



## SouthernBelle1985

i was beginning to think I was the only not married person on here let alone the only lesbian lol SO glad I found this thread. 

I am newly single after 4 years. I currently live in Ohio, but I am a Southern Belle at heart, seeing as I lived in Kentucky almost all of my life....except for the year and a half I spent in Orlando working at DISNEY!! It was the time of my life.

I am making my first trip back in almost 3 years and I leave in t-9 days!!! So excited...and so excited to make some new friends on here


----------



## nicolespence3

yea... single, i know is really hard to search for the special one.


----------



## nicolespence3

i just sign up for this http://datingsoulmate.com/tracking202/redirect/dl.php?t202id=7169&t202kw= did anyone find true love from this sites?


----------



## Tigerlilypad

Another not single, but lesbian disney fanatic. I too just found this thread and was delighted!! Been to WDW over 20x but last year was my first Gay Day experience. Going back this September and am already obsessing over where to make my ADRs. Welcome!


----------



## Jigsaw

MickeyDee said:


> I did see the other "single" thread, but it seemed to comprised of all the single men on this board!  hehe
> 
> So, I thought I would raise the question....am I the only single lesbian here?




::raises hand:: right here!


----------



## Simple_Motions

Im single! 

Anyone got Facebook?


----------



## Jigsaw

Simple_Motions said:


> Im single!
> 
> Anyone got Facebook?



i do


----------



## memi01

I'm new to the dis board.
Just wanted to introduce myself and say hey. 
I'm single, 27 years old, I live in KY now but will be moving to Orlando in May.


----------



## Simple_Motions

Jigsaw said:


> i do



Add me~ Violet Doherty


----------



## Jigsaw

Simple_Motions said:


> Add me~ Violet Doherty



which one? theres 3 people with that name


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## mickeem

.


----------



## musicalSaranader

What a great place to introduce myself; I'm new to these here parts of the DISboards.  I'm recently single: dumped by my first girlfriend :/  Ah well.  I'm 25 and from the suburbs of NYC, but trying oh so hard to get a promotion within my company that would move me to the Orlando area.  While Disney isn't the ONLY reason I want to live there, it sure would be a great added plus, LOL.


----------



## Bellastumbles

Sigh, I am now single after deciding to go my separate ways from my DP, she was overwhelmed with the path our lives were taking (recently purchased a home together and were talking about adopting a child). It is Amazing that at 35 she still needs to grow up? Thus is life though, I am glad she brought this up before we had a child. It has been nearly three months and I am finally coming to terms with the fact that I am single,....again.

Anywho.....I am 32 live in the NYC area (NNJ) and I am a pre-school teacher. Anyone else from around here?


----------



## musicalSaranader

Bellastumbles said:


> Sigh, I am now single after deciding to go my separate ways from my DP, she was overwhelmed with the path our lives were taking (recently purchased a home together and were talking about adopting a child). It is Amazing that at 35 she still needs to grow up? Thus is life though, I am glad she brought this up before we had a child. It has been nearly three months and I am finally coming to terms with the fact that I am single,....again.
> 
> Anywho.....I am 32 live in the NYC area (NNJ) and I am a pre-school teacher. Anyone else from around here?



Yup I'm from NNJ too, I work in a music store in Bergen County.


----------



## Bellastumbles

musicalSaranader said:


> Yup I'm from NNJ too, I work in a music store in Bergen County.



Interesting! I work in Bergen county too. Do you by chance happen to work in Paramus ( It is the only town I can think of that has a music store, lol)


----------



## musicalSaranader

Bellastumbles said:


> Interesting! I work in Bergen county too. Do you by chance happen to work in Paramus ( It is the only town I can think of that has a music store, lol)



Yup, Paramus.  Music & Arts Center.  Where do you teach?


----------



## Bellastumbles

musicalSaranader said:


> Yup, Paramus.  Music & Arts Center.  Where do you teach?



In Paramus too, in a private school just off of rt 17. It is a small world, huh?


----------



## Ashlley

Is anyone here a cast member at WDW?


----------



## kwall

Single livin in NC here!


----------



## gtlemming

I am 28 (I live in Miami), single, and visiting Disney with some family and friends July 28-August 1.  If anyone is going to be in town then and wants to hang out, let me know.  We are staying at Animal Kingdom and then Beach Club.  PM me or email me at miami 04 at gmail


----------



## FleetLn

well im 26 from Rhode Island and totally single. I got led on for way too long for my liking and stopped the games. but anyways lol enough about my story. its nice to know there are others who enjoy Disney as much as me on here!

Hi all you happy ppl! lol

ps im just a little too hyper, had way too much coffee...sorry if im a little over enthusiastic lmao


----------



## disneydiva0729

Hey there Everyone! I'm 22 and I just came out of a 6 year relationship.  Living on Cape Cod, MA right now but going to end up moving back home to RI.


----------



## kaarak

Not single, but always up to making new friends. I'm in CT.


----------



## Santi

Single, and not hating it.
and probably the youngest on this thread.
oh my!


----------



## disneydreamer87

Hey there, single lesbian looking for her princess ;-)
 I currently work in Ecpot Attractions. Hoping to one day work in the Bibbidi Bobbidi Bouqtiue, The Pirates League, or in entertainment. 
 wanted to say hello to everyone 
 hope everyone has a magical day


----------



## DisneyDee27

I have great single friends 
My DW and I love Disney. We're trying to get a group of friends including those single lesbian (employed, well adjusted, hottie) friends to join us for the F&W fest this year.
 Take care everyone


----------



## SouthernTigerLily

Single and 20. Not hating it, but not loving it either!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Been away for a while but back now. I'm 25 and live in Oklahoma. Hopefully be back in Fl in a year.  *crossing my fingers for season passes*


----------



## wendylovebi

I'm bi-curious and though I'm in a m/w relationship, I want to explore my female side (he is encouraging too). I hate clubbing and the bar scene can be tacky.


----------



## thadarkslayer

Hi!  Ashley here. I just got out of an 8 year relationship. We're still on good terms, but realized we were more friends than anything.

I'm a 26 year old ex cast member from Georgia. I try to make it down to the Mouse at least a few times a year. Been on the boards a while, but this is my first time posting as "single"  Looking forward to meeting all of you. =)


----------



## TayjaDanger

Hi there, I'm another queer woman who is into Disney-inspired travel. I live in Portland, Oregon, which is a fantastic city, though a little far away from Florida and the delights of the World. Amazingly enough I am single--haven't yet found someone willing to take me on the Dream cruise and mutter sweet 'Ohanas in my ear, hahaha! 
I will be turning 30 this year during my stay at WDW. It's a big year, and I'm thrilled to be turning it over in style at POR!


----------



## andylcq

dale62676 said:


> Hmmm, looks like Dee and I are the only single ladies? Ah well, at least we have Beyonce to sing a song for us!


----------



## TinkStitch

I'm single! I'm 21 & I've done 2 CPs in entertainment costuming at Studios & Epcot. I've stayed seasonal since finishing my last progam. Always looking for new people to visit the parks with. I'll be there for the 40th & can't wait to go back.


----------



## Sherpunzel

*Waves!*   Looking for like minded ladies - because no one around here loves teh Disneys as much as I do. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Jayana

Hi everyone! I'm 19, bi, and single as of March. I'm from New Jersey, currently in Cincinnati, and hopefully in January I'll be in Florida. Nice to meet you all. 

We just hosted Pride night at my work, and I wound up with a discussion with a coworker about how out of touch with the gay community I am. I guess if I want to meet my perfect princess I should work on that, huh?


----------



## TinkStitch

Jayana said:


> We just hosted Pride night at my work, and I wound up with a discussion with a coworker about how out of touch with the gay community I am. I guess if I want to meet my perfect princess I should work on that, huh?



I've got the same problem. Looking for someone & don't know where to look.


----------



## thadarkslayer

TinkStitch said:


> I've got the same problem. Looking for someone & don't know where to look.



Well, I imagine this would be as good of a place as any seeing as how we are all likeminded (with the important things of course....one must understand the Disney obsession)


----------



## keegsx16

SouthernTigerLily said:


> Single and 20. Not hating it, but not loving it either!



I am right there with ya on all of the above! I am also 20 and single and not hating it, but not really digging the single life either!


----------



## stacala1021

Hey everyone, I'm new to this site and just wanted to say  I'm a 35 year old lesbian from South Carolina and a total DISNEY freak!  I try to go atleast twice a year.  Actually will be there this Sunday and staying a week at BLT which i'm psyched about!


----------



## Disneygirl1985

Hi everyone!

I'm not a lesbian, but I am bi so I hope that qualifies me to be in this group. I am also new to the forums but have been listening to the podcast for a few months now. I grew up in Florida going to Disney all the time but haven't been in a few years now that I moved to Minnesota. *sigh* I was crazy to move here and now want to move back to Florida but can't.  Anywho, I look forward to getting to know everyone here.  Oh, and I'm 26 years old.


----------



## Disneygirl1985

Ladies,

I can totally relate to wanting to find my princess as well. I'm in an open relationship with my boyfriend (who still doesn't understand my Disney obsession LOL) but don't know how to meet other like-minded Disney-loving ladies who are okay with me having a boyfriend. LOL, that's kinda screwy isn't it?


----------



## Reesecup317

I'm not a lesbian but I am a single 26 year old bi girl. I hope I'm welcome here


----------



## Disneygirl1985

Hi Reesecup317! I'm 26 as well, and of course you are welcome!


----------



## Tygerlilly

The number of 26 year old Disney obsessed bi/lesbian girls on the thread has increased by like 300% in the last couple months.
I'm 26 too. I'm planning on being at disney at the end of sept. Anyone else going to be there around then?


----------



## Disneygirl1985

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to go down anytime soon.  Where are you from?


----------



## Tygerlilly

I actually am in Oklahoma right now for school but I'll be done soon and am hoping to move back to the orlando area (I was in south fl before). What about you?


----------



## Disneygirl1985

I live in Minnesota now, and I would love to move back to the Orlando area as well! I'm attending college online, so maybe when I graduate and get a job in editing, I will be able to move back. I grew up in Florida, and went to WDW all the time. I'm currently planning a birthday vacation for me in 2015 to celebrate my 30th. I want to go to WDW and on my first Disney Cruise.


----------



## Tygerlilly

That's funny, I'm  planning the same thing for my 30th too! Going to the parks for a week then one my first cruise too. When's your birthday?


----------



## Disneygirl1985

That's awesome! My birthday is March 29th, 1985. When is yours?


----------



## thadarkslayer

Wow, you guys weren't kidding about the influx of 26 year old Disney girls, were you? LoL

I've only a got a few more weeks of being 26.  It's ok though.  That just means I get to go down to Disney for a few days at the end of February as a present to myself.


----------



## ashley0139

Hi ladies. *waves*

I'm 24, and I live in NYC.  Single and pretty much hating it, but what can you do?  

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## hvivona

.


----------



## PrincesaDreamMaker

Hey everyone,

My name is Princess and I'm new to the board. Im also single 

Nice to meet more disney fanatics that i can relate to


----------



## cutecatintree

oh wow i love this tread i will be going to WDW july 21st any one going during that time?


----------



## LilyKate

Hello! I am new to the site but wanted to stop and say, well hi. I am single 24 and am new to living in central florida actually. So far I've run into the 'How does one meet other like minded individuals..." issue so it's nice to find a thread where I can at least meet like minded Disney fans


----------



## Southern Voice

1


----------



## PrincesaDreamMaker

LilyKate said:


> Hello! I am new to the site but wanted to stop and say, well hi. I am single 24 and am new to living in central florida actually. So far I've run into the 'How does one meet other like minded individuals..." issue so it's nice to find a thread where I can at least meet like minded Disney fans



Nice to meet you. I'll be moving to Orlando in Aug to do the Disney College Program =)


----------



## LilyKate

Oh the Disney College Program! That is exciting, I did that in 2010 I was a Vacation Planner. What are you going to be doing? You will have a great time on the program! And nice to meet you as well!


----------



## AristoCatsMarie

Hey Ladies, my name is Nicole I am 24, from NJ, single and Bi-curious  I guess you could say I don't really know what I want but I want to explore a little more before I decide.  I hope this isn't wrong posting it to the single Lesbians board, I guess I just wanted somewhere to express my feelings.


----------



## ashley0139

This thread needs some new life to it!

Anyone up for posting pictures?  I'll start!

This is me in Italy at Epcot in October






And this is me and one of my best friends in line for Star Tours






Would love to see pictures of you guys too.  Let's get this thread going again!


----------



## Guy on a Buffalo

ashley0139 said:


> This thread needs some new life to it!
> 
> Anyone up for posting pictures?  I'll start!
> 
> Would love to see pictures of you guys too.  Let's get this thread going again!





*mb 4...would still smash.*


----------



## TRAVELLER75

Single in England!!

37 and never too old for Disney, up for a few American (god I love that accent) pen pals or am I too old....

Would love to chat to some other Disney maniacs 

Visiting September 13th to the 21st then 22nd to 28th Sarasota baby!

xx


----------



## TRAVELLER75

Single in England!!

37 and never too old for Disney, up for a few American (god I love that accent) pen pals or am I too old....

Would love to chat to some other Disney maniacs 

Visiting September 13th to the 21st then 22nd to 28th Sarasota baby!

xx


----------



## Myhappythought5

TRAVELLER75 said:


> Single in England!!
> 
> 37 and never too old for Disney, up for a few American (god I love that accent) pen pals or am I too old....
> 
> Would love to chat to some other Disney maniacs
> 
> Visiting September 13th to the 21st then 22nd to 28th Sarasota baby!
> 
> xx


I am 35 and maybe it is just because of my age, but I don't believe you are ever too old. 


I have been around the board awhile but haven't started posting till recently. I recently came out and am very happily single for a little bit. 
I am and have always been a huge Disney freak and can't wait to take my kids to the world by myself and enjoy the world again but fully as me.
Oh and here is a pic also.


----------



## Tygerlilly

My my, we have some beautiful ladies on this board.


----------



## Iso320

Single here! Living in London, united kingdom! Off to the magical world in 49 days! Can't wait


----------



## Drawn That Way

I live in Port Orange, but will be moving soon to some other place, probably here in Central Florida.

I'm 44 years old and I haven't been really single since 1991. Needless to say, things are a bit different in the dating world now.  I am adapting to dating in the modern age.

Glad to find that there are other Disney fans in the same boat.


----------



## Deb0306

new to the single thing - getting used t living the single life.


----------



## adpibri

ashley0139 said:


> This thread needs some new life to it!
> 
> Anyone up for posting pictures?  I'll start!



Gorgeous!   New to the forums here - I live in Texas but I frequent Disney, and am about to get myself hooked on the RunDisney runs!!  Love me some WDW!


----------



## thadarkslayer

Popping back in.  Oh, and there's my  face.


----------



## fadetoblack

One single lady here!


----------



## MickeyDee

Imagine my surprise, after not visiting the board in probably years to log in and see that this thread I started was a sticky one!  lol  And I'm not even single anymore.  Oh, life...


----------



## adpibri

Myhappythought5 said:


> I am 35 and maybe it is just because of my age, but I don't believe you are ever too old.



NEVER too old for Disney!! I think I have more fun now than when I went as a child haha!


----------



## sunnygal041

adpibri said:


> NEVER too old for Disney!! I think I have more fun now than when I went as a child haha!




OK, here goes. I'm new to the single scene, was with a woman with a kid for 5 years when she suddenly decided that she was not able to maintain a relationship with me and be a mom. She refused to include me in any of the activities that included her kid and other kids and their parents. Needless to say, it is an awful feeling. I am running the 5k on 1/11 & the princess 1/2. It's hard because we all traveled to WDW together. Just looking for a woman with a mutual Disney interest and/or just to hang out. Thanks for listening.

Cindy


----------



## KaylaSue22

Hello ladies  Anyone still here??


----------



## musicalSaranader

KaylaSue22 said:


> Hello ladies  Anyone still here??



Hi, KaylaSue, I'm still here!


----------



## sunnygal041

musicalSaranader said:


> Hi, KaylaSue, I'm still here!



I'm still here, too! 

Cindy


----------



## KaylaSue22

Well hello ladies  What is going on? If either of you want to pm me you are welcome to!


----------



## ashley0139

Still here!  This thread needs some life.


----------



## adpibri

ashley0139 said:


> Still here!  This thread needs some life.



Agreed!!


----------



## KaylaSue22

soo... what to talk about to liven it up? Anyone have suggestions? haha


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> soo... what to talk about to liven it up? Anyone have suggestions? haha



Hey there, hope all is well in your neck of the woods! Heat wave here in Fla.


----------



## KaylaSue22

Ugh jealous! It is cold and snowy here!!


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> Ugh jealous! It is cold and snowy here!!



OMG, very sorry! I see the weather channel says you folks are getting a Nor'easter.


----------



## sunnygal041

U need to move somewhere where there is no snow!


----------



## ashley0139

I just moved to LA from NYC and I am in love with the weather here.  It was 65 and sunny today. 

My best friend is coming into town on Friday and we are going to Disneyland Saturday through Monday.  Been to the World many times, but never to the Land.  So excited!  Anyone else headed to the parks soon?


----------



## extraredstuff

I'm heading to WDW in a couple weeks for a quick solo trip. Jealous though, Ashley, that you're headed to DL. I've never been, but am hoping to get there this year


----------



## adpibri

ashley0139 said:


> I just moved to LA from NYC and I am in love with the weather here.  It was 65 and sunny today.
> 
> My best friend is coming into town on Friday and we are going to Disneyland Saturday through Monday.  Been to the World many times, but never to the Land.  So excited!  Anyone else headed to the parks soon?



Gratz on the move!  I went to LA last year to visit a friend and we went to DL, so much fun!  I'm stoked to be back in WDW in two weeks


----------



## KaylaSue22

I don't have a trip planned till January!  

I definitely do need to move somewhere warm!! I would love to soak up some sunshine!


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> I don't have a trip planned till January!
> 
> I definitely do need to move somewhere warm!! I would love to soak up some sunshine!



January? Oh my, that's a long time. Right now, 74.  Tomorrow, 82.  Sorry☺


----------



## ashley0139

adpibri said:


> Gratz on the move!  I went to LA last year to visit a friend and we went to DL, so much fun!  I'm stoked to be back in WDW in two weeks



Thanks!  I am so excited about going to Disneyland and being where Walt was. 



sunnygal041 said:


> January? Oh my, that's a long time. Right now, 74.  Tomorrow, 82.  Sorry☺



Well that's even warmer than it is here!  Jealous. ;-)


----------



## KaylaSue22

Oh joyous! It was 18 here this morning! Blizzard coming tomorrow  Love it here


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> Oh joyous! It was 18 here this morning! Blizzard coming tomorrow  Love it here



Geeze, do u live in Antarctica?


----------



## KaylaSue22

No just beautiful Northwestern PA! Haha it is beautiful here about 70% of the time!


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> No just beautiful Northwestern PA! Haha it is beautiful here about 70% of the time!



Stay warm and safe. Looks like rough weather ahead for you.


----------



## KaylaSue22

sunnygal041 said:
			
		

> Stay warm and safe. Looks like rough weather ahead for you.



We got a blizzard today with some freezing rain! So roads are slippery but I'm in for the night now! Snuggled in my warm bed as I type!


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> We got a blizzard today with some freezing rain! So roads are slippery but I'm in for the night now! Snuggled in my warm bed as I type!



Hope all is with you. i went to college in NE PA.


----------



## KaylaSue22

Where at?


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> Where at?



Scranton


----------



## Puffy2

Hello. I'm 48, divorced and lesbian. Love the Disney parks. I used to be on this site a lot when planning trips with the kids. I've been thinking of a solo trip, but haven't decided.

How about some ice breakers? What do you do for a living? I'm a nurse. 
What is your favorite Disney attraction? I think I like Hollywood Studios and Magic Kingdom.
Which Disney hotel have u enjoyed the most? For me, the Polynesian followed by the Contemporary then the Swan...Although I like them all...except Yacht Club seemed too stiff.


----------



## sunnygal041

Puffy2 said:
			
		

> Hello. I'm 48, divorced and lesbian. Love the Disney parks. I used to be on this site a lot when planning trips with the kids. I've been thinking of a solo trip, but haven't decided.
> 
> How about some ice breakers? What do you do for a living? I'm a nurse.
> What is your favorite Disney attraction? I think I like Hollywood Studios and Magic Kingdom.
> Which Disney hotel have u enjoyed the most? For me, the Polynesian followed by the Contemporary then the Swan...Although I like them all...except Yacht Club seemed too stiff.



Hi and welcome back! I am recently "divorced" as well. I'm a counselor for folks with disabilities. I really love the Tiki Room, old school, I guess. Not really crazy about HS.  The Poly is my fave, followed by CR and BC.


----------



## KaylaSue22

Puffy2 said:


> Hello. I'm 48, divorced and lesbian. Love the Disney parks. I used to be on this site a lot when planning trips with the kids. I've been thinking of a solo trip, but haven't decided.
> 
> How about some ice breakers? What do you do for a living? I'm a nurse.
> What is your favorite Disney attraction? I think I like Hollywood Studios and Magic Kingdom.
> Which Disney hotel have u enjoyed the most? For me, the Polynesian followed by the Contemporary then the Swan...Although I like them all...except Yacht Club seemed too stiff.



Hello  Glad you are joining us in here! 

I am an ultrasound tech during the week and I waitress on the weekends (more in the summer than now, live in a tourist area).

I have trouble choosing when someone asks me my Disney favorites.. I like everything so much!! The last time I was there I definitely had the most fun at Epcot! My mom and I went all around the world and took pictures in every country!! It was soooo much fun! We laughed our way around the world! 

I again can't choose a favorite.  Every resort has its own little set of pluses! The value resorts are so cute and have that larger than life Disney magic feeling to them! Love the Polynesian too, best restaurants, great beach view for fireworks and electric water parade, and just fun to walk around and explore.


----------



## adpibri

Puffy2 said:


> Hello. I'm 48, divorced and lesbian. Love the Disney parks. I used to be on this site a lot when planning trips with the kids. I've been thinking of a solo trip, but haven't decided.
> 
> How about some ice breakers? What do you do for a living? I'm a nurse.
> What is your favorite Disney attraction? I think I like Hollywood Studios and Magic Kingdom.
> Which Disney hotel have u enjoyed the most? For me, the Polynesian followed by the Contemporary then the Swan...Although I like them all...except Yacht Club seemed too stiff.



Welcome!  I'm a nurse as well!  I've done a few solo trips and they've actually been really fun!  Single rider lines for the rides for hardly no wait time is pretty awesome. . as well as no debate on what to do or what to eat amongst your group!


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> Hello  Glad you are joining us in here!
> 
> I am an ultrasound tech during the week and I waitress on the weekends (more in the summer than now, live in a tourist area).
> 
> I have trouble choosing when someone asks me my Disney favorites.. I like everything so much!! The last time I was there I definitely had the most fun at Epcot! My mom and I went all around the world and took pictures in every country!! It was soooo much fun! We laughed our way around the world!
> 
> I again can't choose a favorite.  Every resort has its own little set of pluses! The value resorts are so cute and have that larger than life Disney magic feeling to them! Love the Polynesian too, best restaurants, great beach view for fireworks and electric water parade, and just fun to walk around and explore.



Hey Kayla, how the heck are ya? Survive the blizzard?


----------



## KaylaSue22

I did indeed! Though this morning when I woke up it was two degrees here!!


----------



## sunnygal041

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> I did indeed! Though this morning when I woke up it was two degrees here!!



EWE, that's too cold for me!


----------



## KaylaSue22

sunnygal041 said:
			
		

> EWE, that's too cold for me!



Tomorrow has a high of 22 with wind chill making it feel like four below


----------



## jeeptruck

Is this dead


----------



## sunnygal041

jeeptruck said:
			
		

> Is this dead



Guess so


----------



## KaylaSue22

I'm here!!


----------



## Reesecup317

don't let the thread die I just found out you were here


----------



## jeeptruck

Well..I only finally just actualllly registered for the forum.

Young, Naval Architect & Marine Engineer, love Disney. Haha


----------



## KaylaSue22

I've been trying to keep it alive!! Welcome! Table is open haha just pick a topic!!


----------



## jeeptruck

Fun fact... one of my professors helped design the newest DCL ships. But I haven't been on a DCL since the Big Red Boat and now I am afraid I know far too much about cruise ships to ever go back on one..


----------



## ashley0139

jeeptruck said:


> Fun fact... one of my professors helped design the newest DCL ships. But I haven't been on a DCL since the Big Red Boat and now I am afraid I know far too much about cruise ships to ever go back on one..



That is so neat!  But also makes me a little scared... I love cruising.


----------



## adpibri

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> I've been trying to keep it alive!! Welcome! Table is open haha just pick a topic!!



Seriously, this thread needs some lovin!

I'd like to go on a cruise again... A couple of my friends were on the Triumph last month... And I was just on that boat last year... But I still want to do another trip!


----------



## Reesecup317

i've never been on a cruise and every year I think about going on one but I can never find anyone that would like to go with me.


----------



## KaylaSue22

My mom and I are going on a cruise late fall (though not a disney one :{).  I haven't been on a cruise since I was really young so I'm definitely excited to give it a try again!


----------



## adpibri

Anyone making a trip to the World or Land anytime soon?

#CPRstartedOnThisThread


----------



## AuroraRora

Single bi girl here (I hope that counts enough for me to be in this thread!)

Going to the World at the beginning of May - I can't wait! It seems like everyone is looking for their Prince Charming, but what if you're a lady looking for her Princess!


----------



## adpibri

AuroraRora said:


> Single bi girl here (I hope that counts enough for me to be in this thread!)
> 
> Going to the World at the beginning of May - I can't wait! It seems like everyone is looking for their Prince Charming, but what if you're a lady looking for her Princess!



It counts!!  I can't seem to find the right Princess either   I'll be there again in May but it'll be the week around Memorial Day weekend for Star Wars weekend!  Can't wait!!


----------



## ashley0139

AuroraRora said:


> Single bi girl here (I hope that counts enough for me to be in this thread!)
> 
> Going to the World at the beginning of May - I can't wait! It seems like everyone is looking for their Prince Charming, but what if you're a lady looking for her Princess!



Welcome!  Of course it counts. 

They don't really include us in the storybooks, do they?   Still looking for mine...


----------



## KaylaSue22

So everyone ready for Easter??


----------



## adpibri

KaylaSue22 said:


> So everyone ready for Easter??



Heck yea.. Ill be in New Orleans this weekend for the festivities and a race!


----------



## gooftroop22

Hello All!


----------



## AuroraRora

I pretty much forgot about Easter this year - oops!! Luckily I've been picking up the usual peeps and cupcakes etc as I have no self-control while in line at grocery stores, so we're all set on the candy front hehe! 

How is everyone doing?

ETA - Are any ladies here heading down for Gay Days? I'm so on the fence about going given I'm already booked for the beginning of May too


----------



## Reesecup317

AuroraRora said:


> I pretty much forgot about Easter this year - oops!! Luckily I've been picking up the usual peeps and cupcakes etc as I have no self-control while in line at grocery stores, so we're all set on the candy front hehe!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> ETA - Are any ladies here heading down for Gay Days? I'm so on the fence about going given I'm already booked for the beginning of May too



I've never been to Gay Days before and I was really hoping to make it this year but I can't get the time off. 

ps. Do you actually eat peeps or do you just buy them because it's tradition?


----------



## gooftroop22

I'm headed to the World in May!  May 1-7th!  Can hardly wait!  Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## AuroraRora

Reesecup317 said:
			
		

> I've never been to Gay Days before and I was really hoping to make it this year but I can't get the time off.
> 
> ps. Do you actually eat peeps or do you just buy them because it's tradition?



Generally I buy them because in the store I think "yummm!!" Then I get them home and they sit on the counter forgotten and get slowly eaten over the next month or two lol.nWhen I was a kid, we'd mostly just buy them for peeps-wars


----------



## Reesecup317

AuroraRora said:


> Generally I buy them because in the store I think "yummm!!" Then I get them home and they sit on the counter forgotten and get slowly eaten over the next month or two lol.nWhen I was a kid, we'd mostly just buy them for peeps-wars



what are peeps-wars?


----------



## ashley0139

AuroraRora said:


> Generally I buy them because in the store I think "yummm!!" Then I get them home and they sit on the counter forgotten and get slowly eaten over the next month or two lol.nWhen I was a kid, we'd mostly just buy them for peeps-wars



Peeps are my favorite!  They're delicious right out of the package and they're delicious when they're a little stale, I think.  I definitely plan on going out tomorrow and buying candy at 50% off.  Excited.


----------



## AuroraRora

ashley0139 said:
			
		

> Peeps are my favorite!  They're delicious right out of the package and they're delicious when they're a little stale, I think.  I definitely plan on going out tomorrow and buying candy at 50% off.  Excited.



I'm SO doing that this morning too! Time to stock up on chocolate 

Peeps-wars are when you put two peeps in the microwave facing each other with a toothpick sticking out of each. They expand in the microwave and eventually one peep's toothpick pokes the other and makes it explode, making the other peep the winner. Great fun when you're a kid, until your mom makes you clean the microwave lol!


----------



## gooftroop22

When's everyone's next trip?  I'm down to less than a month!!  Excited!


----------



## adpibri

gooftroop22 said:


> When's everyone's next trip?  I'm down to less than a month!!  Excited!



May 22-27 for me. . annual trip with friends scattered across the country for Star Wars Weekend!   Can't wait!!


----------



## JamesSellDE

Annual trip. coming Sunday, May 26!


----------



## yoshiko

Hi.
New to both Disney & the forums here. Have grown up watching the classic Disney films but have never been to a Disney theme park. =(
I'm really hoping I get to experience one soon, maybe next year but money is tight & I don't really know what I am doing.
About me. I'm bi-sexual but I'm looking for my perfect Princess. No luck yet but there are lots of very pretty women here. =)










Laura


----------



## ashley0139

yoshiko said:


> Hi.
> New to both Disney & the forums here. Have grown up watching the classic Disney films but have never been to a Disney theme park. =(
> I'm really hoping I get to experience one soon, maybe next year but money is tight & I don't really know what I am doing.
> About me. I'm bi-sexual but I'm looking for my perfect Princess. No luck yet but there are lots of very pretty women here. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura



Welcome to the boards and our happy little corner of it.  I hope you get to go to one of the parks soon!  It's so worth it.


----------



## AuroraRora

yoshiko said:
			
		

> Hi.
> New to both Disney & the forums here. Have grown up watching the classic Disney films but have never been to a Disney theme park. =(
> I'm really hoping I get to experience one soon, maybe next year but money is tight & I don't really know what I am doing.
> About me. I'm bi-sexual but I'm looking for my perfect Princess. No luck yet but there are lots of very pretty women here. =)
> 
> Laura



I hope you get to go soon too! The magic when you go there for the first time is incredible


----------



## adpibri

yoshiko said:


> Hi.
> New to both Disney & the forums here. Have grown up watching the classic Disney films but have never been to a Disney theme park. =(
> I'm really hoping I get to experience one soon, maybe next year but money is tight & I don't really know what I am doing.
> About me. I'm bi-sexual but I'm looking for my perfect Princess. No luck yet but there are lots of very pretty women here. =)
> 
> Laura



Welcome to the boards!!  I hope you get to go soon, it's a life changing experience!


----------



## yoshiko

ashley0139 said:


> Welcome to the boards and our happy little corner of it.  I hope you get to go to one of the parks soon!  It's so worth it.





AuroraRora said:


> I hope you get to go soon too! The magic when you go there for the first time is incredible





adpibri said:


> Welcome to the boards!!  I hope you get to go soon, it's a life changing experience!



Thank you all. I really hope to one day, but it's soo expensive & I don't have or make enough money to say it's a realistic possibility right now. I really want to see the castle myself & to meet the Princesses. =)

Are the parks filled with such pretty girls like you all. I hope so. =D


----------



## sunnygal041

yoshiko said:


> Hi.
> New to both Disney & the forums here. Have grown up watching the classic Disney films but have never been to a Disney theme park. =(
> I'm really hoping I get to experience one soon, maybe next year but money is tight & I don't really know what I am doing.
> About me. I'm bi-sexual but I'm looking for my perfect Princess. No luck yet but there are lots of very pretty women here. =)
> 
> Laura



Welcome, Laura.  I agree with the other gals, I hope you get to visit a Disney park soon, lots of memories to be made!


----------



## MickeyDee

Hey everyone...it's been a long, long time since I've posted and was surprised to see my little thread made sticky.  I was single when I posted it, then not single and now I'm single again!  lol


----------



## yoshiko

sunnygal041 said:


> Welcome, Laura.  I agree with the other gals, I hope you get to visit a Disney park soon, lots of memories to be made!



Thank you. I hope I get there sometime soon. =)



MickeyDee said:


> Hey everyone...it's been a long, long time since I've posted and was surprised to see my little thread made sticky.  I was single when I posted it, then not single and now I'm single again!  lol



Thank you for making this thread. I'm sorry to hear about being single again, I hope it wasn't rough.


----------



## Reesecup317

MickeyDee said:


> Hey everyone...it's been a long, long time since I've posted and was surprised to see my little thread made sticky.  I was single when I posted it, then not single and now I'm single again!  lol



sorry you're single again, but happy to have you back


----------



## sunnygal041

MickeyDee said:


> Hey everyone...it's been a long, long time since I've posted and was surprised to see my little thread made sticky.  I was single when I posted it, then not single and now I'm single again!  lol



Oh boy, it never ends, does it? Welcome back, though.


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Hey everyone! I've been around the DIS for awhile now and never saw this thread unit now and when I did, I said "Hey!! That's me"!!! So here I am! 

I go to the parks as much as possible, usually with friends. My ex went with me once, which should have told me she wasn't my princess, but hey, live and learn! 

I do love the cruises though! I normally go alone; wish I could find someone to go with! 

Hope this thread keeps going! It's needed!


----------



## sunnygal041

faithfullyeeyore said:


> Hey everyone! I've been around the DIS for awhile now and never saw this thread unit now and when I did, I said "Hey!! That's me"!!! So here I am!
> 
> I go to the parks as much as possible, usually with friends. My ex went with me once, which should have told me she wasn't my princess, but hey, live and learn!
> 
> I do love the cruises though! I normally go alone; wish I could find someone to go with!
> 
> Hope this thread keeps going! It's needed!



Welcome! Love your avatar!   I have AP and I participate in as many Rundisney events that my body and budget will allow. 

Cindy


----------



## tosha84

Hey everyone! I'm new here. I'm single and ready for a new start.  I will be going to disney the last week of May.  Taking my son who just turned 2 today. Can't wait to share the experience and memories with him.


----------



## ashley0139

faithfullyeeyore said:


> Hey everyone! I've been around the DIS for awhile now and never saw this thread unit now and when I did, I said "Hey!! That's me"!!! So here I am!
> 
> I go to the parks as much as possible, usually with friends. My ex went with me once, which should have told me she wasn't my princess, but hey, live and learn!
> 
> I do love the cruises though! I normally go alone; wish I could find someone to go with!
> 
> Hope this thread keeps going! It's needed!



Welcome!  I love cruising too.  Definitely one of the best ways to vacation. 



tosha84 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here. I'm single and ready for a new start.  I will be going to disney the last week of May.  Taking my son who just turned 2 today. Can't wait to share the experience and memories with him.



Welcome tosha!  Happy 2nd birthday to your son.  And have an awesome time at Disney!!  Be sure to tell us all about it.


----------



## adpibri

tosha84 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here. I'm single and ready for a new start.  I will be going to disney the last week of May.  Taking my son who just turned 2 today. Can't wait to share the experience and memories with him.



That's awesome!  Happy birthday to him!! how exciting!  I'll be down there the last week of May too! A lot of friends and I go down there for Star Wars weekends, every Memorial Day.. I'm super pumped!


----------



## tosha84

ashley0139 said:


> Welcome!  I love cruising too.  Definitely one of the best ways to vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome tosha!  Happy 2nd birthday to your son.  And have an awesome time at Disney!!  Be sure to tell us all about it.



Thank you!! He had a great day. Started his disney movie collection


----------



## tosha84

adpibri said:


> That's awesome!  Happy birthday to him!! how exciting!  I'll be down there the last week of May too! A lot of friends and I go down there for Star Wars weekends, every Memorial Day.. I'm super pumped!



Thank you! I can't wait to go. I have not been to Disney since 2010. Gonna be bitter sweet though because i proposed to my now ex girlfriend there at that time, but like I said time for a new start.


----------



## sunnygal041

tosha84 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here. I'm single and ready for a new start.  I will be going to disney the last week of May.  Taking my son who just turned 2 today. Can't wait to share the experience and memories with him.



Welcome!


----------



## adpibri

tosha84 said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to go. I have not been to Disney since 2010. Gonna be bitter sweet though because i proposed to my now ex girlfriend there at that time, but like I said time for a new start.



Definitely sounds like it's time for new memories to be made!


----------



## ashley0139

tosha84 said:


> Thank you!! He had a great day. Started his disney movie collection



Gotta start 'em early!!


----------



## itskat86

tosha84 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here. I'm single and ready for a new start.  I will be going to disney the last week of May.  Taking my son who just turned 2 today. Can't wait to share the experience and memories with him.




I am going in the middle of may--I would have totally hung out with you


----------



## itskat86

adpibri said:


> That's awesome!  Happy birthday to him!! how exciting!  I'll be down there the last week of May too! A lot of friends and I go down there for Star Wars weekends, every Memorial Day.. I'm super pumped!



I am going to be there the middle of may-- your a total cutie are you friends cute like you


----------



## itskat86

yoshiko said:


> Hi.
> New to both Disney & the forums here. Have grown up watching the classic Disney films but have never been to a Disney theme park. =(
> I'm really hoping I get to experience one soon, maybe next year but money is tight & I don't really know what I am doing.
> About me. I'm bi-sexual but I'm looking for my perfect Princess. No luck yet but there are lots of very pretty women here. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura



laura would love to get to know you more I am at would totally be your princess  that piercing sexy and those eyes!!!!


----------



## yoshiko

itskat86 said:


> laura would love to get to know you more I am at would totally be your princess  that piercing sexy and those eyes!!!!



Thank you Kat. That's very sweet of you to say. How are you? ​


----------



## itskat86

yoshiko said:


> Thank you Kat. That's very sweet of you to say. How are you? ​




Doimng good I am 24, own my condo. like movies, plays museums. comedy clubs shoppign and the ebahc.  Would lvoe to go to disey world with you 


send me a private message sexy


----------



## itskat86

memi01 said:


> I'm new to the dis board.
> Just wanted to introduce myself and say hey.
> I'm single, 27 years old, I live in KY now but will be moving to Orlando in May.




Tell us more please!!!!!


----------



## yoshiko

itskat86 said:


> Doimng good I am 24, own my condo. like movies, plays museums. comedy clubs shoppign and the ebahc.  Would lvoe to go to disey world with you
> 
> 
> send me a private message sexy



I'm sorry, I can't. I don't have the required number of posts yet. ​


----------



## itskat86

yoshiko said:


> I'm sorry, I can't. I don't have the required number of posts yet. ​



You are so cute, I spelled all my words wrong. I am 24 own my own condo. I like movies, plays, museums, comedy clubs shopping and the beach.  So tell me your favorite celebrities and what princess would you love to dress up as   your so damn cute


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Ladies!!!! I had the most amazing idea while pulling up to the ship. I don't know if it was because I was thinking about Gay Days around the corner or what....but how FANTASTIC would it be if DCL did a Pride sailing from Port Canaveral??? It would be open for all LGBT, single, married, married with kids... Nothing major, just a 4 day, but wouldn't that be great? I know other lines have special sailings, but I've heard about them being just blah and a meat market. Disney, which we all love, would be a perfect fit!!! I hope someone (A CM!) sees this and passes it on, I would book and I know many friends who would as well! 

What do y'all think? Who would be in?


----------



## CaliforniaDreamin

First post on this board 

In the middle of a divorce nightmare, but have a nice solo trip booked for Nov-Dec. Need something to look forward to in all this mess. Anyway, just wanted to check the board out and introduce myself to those who haven't seen me on the other boards.


----------



## ashley0139

faithfullyeeyore said:


> Ladies!!!! I had the most amazing idea while pulling up to the ship. I don't know if it was because I was thinking about Gay Days around the corner or what....but how FANTASTIC would it be if DCL did a Pride sailing from Port Canaveral??? It would be open for all LGBT, single, married, married with kids... Nothing major, just a 4 day, but wouldn't that be great? I know other lines have special sailings, but I've heard about them being just blah and a meat market. Disney, which we all love, would be a perfect fit!!! I hope someone (A CM!) sees this and passes it on, I would book and I know many friends who would as well!
> 
> What do y'all think? Who would be in?



Ha, yes that would be amazing.  I'm a huge cruising fan. 



CaliforniaDreamin said:


> First post on this board
> 
> In the middle of a divorce nightmare, but have a nice solo trip booked for Nov-Dec. Need something to look forward to in all this mess. Anyway, just wanted to check the board out and introduce myself to those who haven't seen me on the other boards.



So sorry about your divorce.  Hope you get through it okay.  But it's good you have something to look forward to!  Welcome to this corner of the board.


----------



## CaliforniaDreamin

ashley0139 said:


> So sorry about your divorce.  Hope you get through it okay.  But it's good you have something to look forward to!  Welcome to this corner of the board.



Thank you. It's tough, but I'm trying to keep my mind off of it as much as possible. And Disney helps some. Gotta find joy where I can!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

CaliforniaDreamin said:


> First post on this board
> 
> In the middle of a divorce nightmare, but have a nice solo trip booked for Nov-Dec. Need something to look forward to in all this mess. Anyway, just wanted to check the board out and introduce myself to those who haven't seen me on the other boards.



HI! I have seen you around on the other boards, glad to see you on this one now  I'm so sorry about your divorce as I went through mine one year ago. She and I have remained...acquaintances? Not really friends, but after a divorce, things are weird!! Like the other day she called for permission to sell her truck  If you need a shoulder to chat on, rant on, rage on,etc feel free to use mine!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

sunnygal041 said:


> Welcome! Love your avatar!   I have AP and I participate in as many Rundisney events that my body and budget will allow.
> 
> Cindy



Hi Cindy, just love your avatar as well! I, happily (LOL) do not participate in any Run Disney events. I am a wonderful coach/cheerleader though! Maybe by my 40th (in 3 yrs) I will go for the half ... maybe...it's on a goal list somewhere  I support you though and think you are awesome to have that drive!


----------



## Taytortots

Hey everybody,
I'm not really new to the boards (just a lurker) but I haven't spent much time in the gay and lesbian section. I don't know why.
So, I guess i'll introduce myself? My name is Taylor, I'm 20 years old (will be 21 in July) studying Social Work. I'm single (thus my presence in this thread xD) and haven't found my princess yet. I like to write and read. But mostly I love Disney and spend the majority of my time planning it and reading trip reports on here so I don't get Disney withdrawals. I live in Canada! I love it. My next trip is December 13th-22nd (leaving the day my finals end for first semester, it will be a well needed reward). I'm also a huge nerd, so excuse me if i'm awkward or talk too much about all the things I love (like video games, or Harry Potter).
So yeah, hi!


----------



## ashley0139

Taytortots said:


> Hey everybody,
> I'm not really new to the boards (just a lurker) but I haven't spent much time in the gay and lesbian section. I don't know why.
> So, I guess i'll introduce myself? My name is Taylor, I'm 20 years old (will be 21 in July) studying Social Work. I'm single (thus my presence in this thread xD) and haven't found my princess yet. I like to write and read. But mostly I love Disney and spend the majority of my time planning it and reading trip reports on here so I don't get Disney withdrawals. I live in Canada! I love it. My next trip is December 13th-22nd (leaving the day my finals end for first semester, it will be a well needed reward). I'm also a huge nerd, so excuse me if i'm awkward or talk too much about all the things I love (like video games, or Harry Potter).
> So yeah, hi!



Hi!  I totally read trip reports all the time to get over my withdrawals.  And I'm a huge Harry Potter fan as well.   Welcome!


----------



## CaliforniaDreamin

faithfullyeeyore said:


> HI! I have seen you around on the other boards, glad to see you on this one now  I'm so sorry about your divorce as I went through mine one year ago. She and I have remained...acquaintances? Not really friends, but after a divorce, things are weird!! Like the other day she called for permission to sell her truck  If you need a shoulder to chat on, rant on, rage on,etc feel free to use mine!



We aren't even anywhere near a friend stage. It's all I can do to talk to him on the phone. Fortunately, that isn't required much. I hate this. I really do. On one hand, it's been coming, but on the other, it still hurts because the 4 of us ( we have 2 teen dds together) are no longer a family. 

But other people go thru it so I guess I can, too. No choice and I think we will all be better off in the long run. I may end up taking you up on your offer to whine a bit!


----------



## sunnygal041

faithfullyeeyore said:


> Hi Cindy, just love your avatar as well! I, happily (LOL) do not participate in any Run Disney events. I am a wonderful coach/cheerleader though! Maybe by my 40th (in 3 yrs) I will go for the half ... maybe...it's on a goal list somewhere  I support you though and think you are awesome to have that drive!



Hey there, thanks! I did my first 1/2 when i was 50, it was the PHM this past Feb. Thanks for being a great cheerleader!


----------



## CharmingNess

hey everyone! kind of new at disney and hoping to meet people for gay days


----------



## yoshiko

Taytortots said:


> Hey everybody,
> I'm not really new to the boards (just a lurker) but I haven't spent much time in the gay and lesbian section. I don't know why.
> So, I guess i'll introduce myself? My name is Taylor, I'm 20 years old (will be 21 in July) studying Social Work. I'm single (thus my presence in this thread xD) and haven't found my princess yet. I like to write and read. But mostly I love Disney and spend the majority of my time planning it and reading trip reports on here so I don't get Disney withdrawals. I live in Canada! I love it. My next trip is December 13th-22nd (leaving the day my finals end for first semester, it will be a well needed reward). I'm also a huge nerd, so excuse me if i'm awkward or talk too much about all the things I love (like video games, or Harry Potter).
> So yeah, hi!



Welcome Taylor.
Why haven't you been around the gay & lesbian section? We're the best. 

I'm jealous you get to be at Disney so close to Christmas. I have read it's wonderful & I hope your finals go well. You say huge nerd like it's a bad thing. We're taking over. I'm not much of a Potter fan but I do like video games. What do you play?

So, yeah. Hi. ​


----------



## yoshiko

itskat86 said:


> You are so cute, I spelled all my words wrong. I am 24 own my own condo. I like movies, plays, museums, comedy clubs shopping and the beach.  So tell me your favorite celebrities and what princess would you love to dress up as   your so damn cute



Thank you. Sorry I haven't been here, been going through some troubles. But I am back for a little while. I hope you're OK.​


----------



## yoshiko

CharmingNess said:


> hey everyone! kind of new at disney and hoping to meet people for gay days



Welcome. I hope you find somebody. ​


----------



## OnyxNine

New to the forums, and single


----------



## adpibri

OnyxNine said:


> New to the forums, and single



Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## yoshiko

OnyxNine said:


> New to the forums, and single



Welcome. ​


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Hi to everyone new!! Why I'm awake this early I don't know... So HI!!!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Bump! Keeping it alive!


----------



## MickeyDee

Hi Onyx...welcome.


----------



## suevongello

Hey all!  I am new to these boards, not new to Disney message boards mind you, I frequent another (ahem) board regularly but recently a friend of mine mentioned the Dis boards for something so anyway ... long story short I decided to check this out today and was so thrilled to see this thread and section here that I just had to sign up!  The other boards I go to don't have anything like this and I just think this is fantastic!

so let me introduce myself, I'm Marcy!  So glad to see all of you ... and yes, I am single ... too.


----------



## suevongello

Puffy2 said:


> Hello. I'm 48, divorced and lesbian. Love the Disney parks. I used to be on this site a lot when planning trips with the kids. I've been thinking of a solo trip, but haven't decided.
> 
> How about some ice breakers? What do you do for a living? I'm a nurse.
> What is your favorite Disney attraction? I think I like Hollywood Studios and Magic Kingdom.
> Which Disney hotel have u enjoyed the most? For me, the Polynesian followed by the Contemporary then the Swan...Although I like them all...except Yacht Club seemed too stiff.



I know I am a little late on this but thought I'd re-energize the conversation as well as introduce myself to the board ... hope you all don't mind.

I am 45, single, and retired (mostly) ... my profession was industrial organizational psychology.  Basically I worked for corporations distilling behaviors and how they affect performance.

My favorite Disney attraction is Peter Pan's Flight but my favorite park is EPCOT Center (yes I will always all it that) ... and yes, I still love EPCOT even though it is a shell of it's former glory.

My favorite hotel is the Beach Club or the Boardwalk, again this is in large part due to the ease and proximity to EPCOT Center ... LOVE being able to walk there whenever my mood strikes me!


----------



## JeannieN

Hi everyone. My name is Jean and I just joined the boards so very new to this. I am single and live in Toronto, ON.

Just like to say hi to everyone.


----------



## suevongello

JeannieN said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Jean and I just joined the boards so very new to this. I am single and live in Toronto, ON.
> 
> Just like to say hi to everyone.



Hi Jean!  It looks like we might be the only two single gals left!

Do you get down to WDW often, being in Toronto?


----------



## JeannieN

suevongello said:


> Hi Jean!  It looks like we might be the only two single gals left!
> 
> Do you get down to WDW often, being in Toronto?



Hi Sue!

Yes, sometimes I go twice a year. The last time I went was Christmas '12 but I am not planning on visiting this year. How about you?


----------



## suevongello

JeannieN said:


> Hi Sue!
> 
> Yes, sometimes I go twice a year. The last time I went was Christmas '12 but I am not planning on visiting this year. How about you?



Well ... I'd like to say that in an act of defiance against current regime I won't be supporting WDW until changes are made but unfortunately I am part of the problem ... I have plenty of time on my hands and the allure of Disney being like my second (first) home is too much to keep me away.

I've been probably five times this year, and I'll probably go back in September/October time frame.

I use to live in central Florida but when I retired recently I decided I had it with the heat and I had some friends in NY state, so I bought a house there and moved up ...

But like I said, I am retired so I have alot of free time to pursue hobbies, but mostly travel and ... well ... WDW is hard to quit!  (Nor do I want to quit!)

Why no trip this year for you?


----------



## JeannieN

suevongello said:


> Well ... I'd like to say that in an act of defiance against current regime I won't be supporting WDW until changes are made but unfortunately I am part of the problem ... I have plenty of time on my hands and the allure of Disney being like my second (first) home is too much to keep me away.
> 
> I've been probably five times this year, and I'll probably go back in September/October time frame.
> 
> I use to live in central Florida but when I retired recently I decided I had it with the heat and I had some friends in NY state, so I bought a house there and moved up ...
> 
> But like I said, I am retired so I have alot of free time to pursue hobbies, but mostly travel and ... well ... WDW is hard to quit!  (Nor do I want to quit!)
> 
> Why no trip this year for you?



WOW! Five times! I am so jealous. I would love to visit five times in one year as well. But what I like most is staying for more than a week. Because of gas and flight prices, we(best friend and me) like to visit for about 2 weeks. Congratulations on your early early early retirement and a new place in NY.

No trip this year because of budgeting and we used up all our points already.


----------



## adpibri

suevongello said:


> I know I am a little late on this but thought I'd re-energize the conversation as well as introduce myself to the board ... hope you all don't mind.
> 
> I am 45, single, and retired (mostly) ... my profession was industrial organizational psychology.  Basically I worked for corporations distilling behaviors and how they affect performance.
> 
> My favorite Disney attraction is Peter Pan's Flight but my favorite park is EPCOT Center (yes I will always all it that) ... and yes, I still love EPCOT even though it is a shell of it's former glory.
> 
> My favorite hotel is the Beach Club or the Boardwalk, again this is in large part due to the ease and proximity to EPCOT Center ... LOVE being able to walk there whenever my mood strikes me!



Hello there!  Welcome to the boards!  These boards do need some life to them!


----------



## suevongello

adpibri said:


> Hello there!  Welcome to the boards!  These boards do need some life to them!



Yay!! Thank you!!

PS You're adorable. That is all!


----------



## adpibri

suevongello said:


> Yay!! Thank you!!
> 
> PS You're adorable. That is all!



Thank you hun! 

Is anyone heading the parks in the near future?


----------



## SarahBeth79

Hi I'm Sarah, I'm 33 from Charlotte, anyone else from NC?


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

SarahBeth79 said:


> Hi I'm Sarah, I'm 33 from Charlotte, anyone else from NC?



I'm from North Florida. I travel to Savannah and Hilton Head Island a few times a year. It's so pretty up there! I own at DVC and I try to spend as much time as possible at HHI!  I know it's not NC, but it's close.  Do you ever come down for the parks?


----------



## SarahBeth79

I haven't been to HHI in awhile but I love it down there, such a nice place.  I make it to parks once or twice a year.


----------



## ashley0139

SarahBeth79 said:


> Hi I'm Sarah, I'm 33 from Charlotte, anyone else from NC?



Welcome Sarah!  I'm not from NC, but I did grow up in the SE (outside Atlanta, specifically).  Currently in Los Angeles.


----------



## adpibri

SarahBeth79 said:


> Hi I'm Sarah, I'm 33 from Charlotte, anyone else from NC?



Hi Sarah! I'm in TX...no where near NC but welcome to the boards!


----------



## SarahBeth79

adpibri said:


> Hi Sarah! I'm in TX...no where near NC but welcome to the boards!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

I think someone asked what our favorite rides are. Mine is Tower of Terror and get this... It's weird... But I laugh the entire time!!! I love that ride! Followed by Toy Story, big thunder, splash mountain, Peter Pan, haunted mansion and soo many more!!!

Where is your favorite place to eat, drink or grab a snack? I've done the drinking around the world at Epcot and my favorite snack is the Dole Whip... Of course!! 

Love to hear all of yours!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

One, BUMP! Keeping it alive!!! 


Two, why do people automatically assume that just because your a lesbian you either look like Ellen, KD Lang or Angie Harmon?? Hello! We are women! We come in every shape and color! Sorry! Just needed to vent!


----------



## ashley0139

faithfullyeeyore said:


> One, BUMP! Keeping it alive!!!
> 
> 
> Two, why do people automatically assume that just because your a lesbian you either look like Ellen, KD Lang or Angie Harmon?? Hello! We are women! We come in every shape and color! Sorry! Just needed to vent!



Angie Harmon's not even a lesbian, so that really makes no sense.

I agree though.  Stereotypes sucks.


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Well in my dreams! Lol and they have that huge are they/ will they type thing going on with the show... Anyways I know she isn't, she was the only one I could think of at that moment. It just drives me crazy when I talk to ppl and they are shocked to find out I'm a lesbian. :::sigh:::


----------



## CaliforniaDreamin

SarahBeth79 said:


> Hi I'm Sarah, I'm 33 from Charlotte, anyone else from NC?



Just saw this. I'm a few miles above Statesville. So, depending on where in Charlotte you live, about 40 miles north of you. 
And I'm 39. And not for long.  I'm Heather!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Hey! Under the Gay Disney there is a thread called "family" cruise. Calling all LGBT families and singles!!! Read the thread ad get exited!! And  go!!!!


----------



## suevongello

faithfullyeeyore said:


> One, BUMP! Keeping it alive!!!
> 
> 
> Two, why do people automatically assume that just because your a lesbian you either look like Ellen, KD Lang or Angie Harmon?? Hello! We are women! We come in every shape and color! Sorry! Just needed to vent!



AGREED!!!

It's funny I've got this response twice now when I told people I was a lesbian ... "but you have long hair?"

HUH?!

So I have to have short hair to be a lesbian?

Hilarious.

Anyway ... this was a bit old but thought I'd respond.

How is everyone!?


----------



## RecentlySingled

Hello everyone!  Oooo, I'm glad I found this thread and that it's a stickie. 

After 3 wonderful years, and as of 6 weeks ago, I'm once again single. 

Ok, this is a ling shot because of the short notice, but...

I'll be in Orlando this weekend, from tomorrow, 9/19 to Saturday, 9/21. I'm going to Animal Kingdom and Epcot (or maybe AK and HS) to see and do things I've never been able to do while going there with the "usual people."  I live in FL and was there at WDW last weekend and had a blast by myself and still have a full list of things to do, so I'm going back this weekend. 

Is anyone, by chance, going to be around there and want to meet for lunch or dinner? That was the only semi-sucky thing, eating alone.  It wasn't too bad because I got to eat whatever whenever, but it would have been nice to have a nice conversation at the time. 

I can spend additional time in a group or with another solo traveler, but not the entire day, unless you won't mind me monopolizing the entire day and going only where I want to go. LOL. 

IT'S ME-TIME, DAMN IT!!!   LOL


----------



## jimpossible87

Hi there and Im single and back on the boards  
I cant remember how to post pics tho lol Ill find it

anyway hello Im from Massachusetts...traveling down to Orlando again in 2 weeks 
staying at Universal ( I know boo but i like halloween horror nights) I am also going to Epcot on Oct 2nd for food and wine and to laugh at Air Supply (jk) 
Always on the lookout for friendly faces when traveling down


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Hello to everyone new! Glad you found us! 


Question: is anyone planning on going to the Food & Wine or even Mickey's not so scary? 

Also, I will be at Wilderness Lodge from 12/15 - 12/20 if anyone is going for Christmas!

I'm open to meeting up at DD or any park!


----------



## giai

Woo, single lesbian here.  21 years old and doing DCP from January - August. I'm so glad there's a thread for this, haha.


----------



## SarahBeth79

Bumping this thread.

I haven't been on here in awhile, and just wanted to say hello!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Hi!! We are here... Somewhere!!!! <3


----------



## SarahBeth79

Anyone have trips to WDW planned?

I'm thinking about going down early next month, I know it's last minute, but I need my disney fix!!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Sarahbeth!!! I've missed you and lost you all at the same time!! <3 I'll be at WDW in December the 15-20th. Although I'm considering heading to Epcot next month. Sorry I didn't make it there this year, but already have Hilton on the books for middle February. I can't believe it's almost November!!!


----------



## SarahBeth79

faithfullyeeyore said:


> Sarahbeth!!! I've missed you and lost you all at the same time!! <3 I'll be at WDW in December the 15-20th. Although I'm considering heading to Epcot next month. Sorry I didn't make it there this year, but already have Hilton on the books for middle February. I can't believe it's almost November!!!



I'm here, feel free to PM me any time!

I've been kicking around the idea of going either late this year or early next year, I could really go for a good ride on Peter Pan or Pirates right now!


----------



## adpibri

SarahBeth79 said:


> I'm here, feel free to PM me any time!  I've been kicking around the idea of going either late this year or early next year, I could really go for a good ride on Peter Pan or Pirates right now!



We just went for the Tower of Terror 10Miler and Peter Pan was closed for refurbishment!! I was so depressed! Lol!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Does anyone else laugh like crazy on the TOT like I do? It's on my top 5 list of all times rides!


----------



## SarahBeth79

faithfullyeeyore said:


> Does anyone else laugh like crazy on the TOT like I do? It's on my top 5 list of all times rides!



That one always freaks me out the first time I do it, and after I ride it once, I laugh the whole time as well.

I don't know why, but that ride is so scary/fun, it's also one of the best views at WDW if you get the timing just right.


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

The other best timed view is Splash Mountain during the fireworks. Nothing beats the pause at the top watching the sky light up and feeling like your falling into it....


----------



## SarahBeth79

faithfullyeeyore said:


> The other best timed view is Splash Mountain during the fireworks. Nothing beats the pause at the top watching the sky light up and feeling like your falling into it....



I totally agree, that's one of my favorites as well.

I've also been on Big Thunder during the fireworks, I felt like I was in a commercial for Walt Disney World, it was so awesome.


----------



## mandycurious

Hi, I still label myself as confused and questioning. I have been in love with WDW since I went for the first time in 1986. I was hoping to go this year during Christmas, but dont have the money. Hopefully, I will be able to go next year. I have lurked in these boards for about a year, but I finally mustering the courage to say HI!!


----------



## ashley0139

mandycurious said:


> Hi, I still label myself as confused and questioning. I have been in love with WDW since I went for the first time in 1986. I was hoping to go this year during Christmas, but dont have the money. Hopefully, I will be able to go next year. I have lurked in these boards for about a year, but I finally mustering the courage to say HI!!



Welcome to the fun!  Where are you from?


----------



## mandycurious

ashley0139 said:


> Welcome to the fun!  Where are you from?



Hi, I am originally from Puerto Rico, but have been living in Maryland since I was 18. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## SarahBeth79

mandycurious said:


> Hi, I am originally from Puerto Rico, but have been living in Maryland since I was 18. Thanks for the welcome.



Welcome!!  I think it's safe to say we were all curious at one point.


----------



## mandycurious

SarahBeth79 said:


> Welcome!!  I think it's safe to say we were all curious at one point.



Thanks SarahBeth! You have no idea how good it feels to be welcomed. This is actually the first place were I have dared to open up about my feelings. It feels very exciting and frustrating to be in your thirties and not to know who/what you are. 

At least when I immerse myself in the world of Disney I feel like a little girl, all my grown up problems and anxieties melt away.


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Welcome Mandy! You can feel whatever you like here, no judgements. No pushing. Ask what you like, say what you want. It's all good here!!!!


----------



## mandycurious

faithfullyeeyore said:


> Welcome Mandy! You can feel whatever you like here, no judgements. No pushing. Ask what you like, say what you want. It's all good here!!!!



Thanks FFEeyore,

I love Eeyore, he is so gloomy, but so adorable. Growing up I always wondered why Christopher Robin didnt stitch his tail properly. I was worried his tail was going to fall off and then he would be even gloomier.


----------



## PirateKris

Hey there!  Single lesbian here in PA!


----------



## adpibri

Hey ladies!  Anyone hitting up the Christmas party Tuesday night? I extended my trip for the space coast half marathons just so I could go!


----------



## pitterpint23

adpibri said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!  Anyone hitting up the Christmas party Tuesday night? I extended my trip for the space coast half marathons just so I could go!



I will be there in spirit!! Got knocked down  an issue requiring surgery. So I had to cancel my trip.


----------



## elmlea22

Random and a little silly but I saw the title of this thread as I was scrolling down and read it to the "single ladies" tune by Beyoncé and I now have that going round and round my head. Have fun in the love search and at Disney


----------



## pitterpint23

elmlea22 said:
			
		

> Random and a little silly but I saw the title of this thread as I was scrolling down and read it to the "single ladies" tune by Beyoncé and I now have that going round and round my head. Have fun in the love search and at Disney



Hahaha I love it!!!


----------



## adpibri

pitterpint23 said:


> I will be there in spirit!! Got knocked down  an issue requiring surgery. So I had to cancel my trip.



Oh no, well wishes for you!!


----------



## pitterpint23

adpibri said:
			
		

> Oh no, well wishes for you!!



Thank you. I'll be fine! Just need to get someone to help me with my kiddo in the mean time lpl


----------



## KaylaSue22

Long time no see! I disappeared for a bit but I am back!! How have you ladies been?


----------



## sugarbobbin

Hi there!

I'd thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Sarah. I'm 25 and live in NY. I came out last year to everyone (except my father, it's complicated.) It was after a very bad date when I realized that this perfect guy wasn't all that perfect because he was...a guy. He was everything I thought I wanted, and I felt like such a liar on our date. The guilt was so horrible I couldn't eat my dinner! I was always told that "you just haven't found the right guy yet!" Low and behold, there never was going to be the "right guy" because he was a she!

Sigh! Anyway, I'm curious, how would a girl in a rural area try to find someone? I tried online dating and it didn't come so easy to me. One of my NYE resolutions was I was going to open myself up to love this year. I want to at least try to make an effort than sitting at home waiting for princess charming.


----------



## alia

I am also single and ready for mingle


----------



## suevongello

sugarbobbin said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'd thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Sarah. I'm 25 and live in NY. I came out last year to everyone (except my father, it's complicated.) It was after a very bad date when I realized that this perfect guy wasn't all that perfect because he was...a guy. He was everything I thought I wanted, and I felt like such a liar on our date. The guilt was so horrible I couldn't eat my dinner! I was always told that "you just haven't found the right guy yet!" Low and behold, there never was going to be the "right guy" because he was a she!
> 
> Sigh! Anyway, I'm curious, how would a girl in a rural area try to find someone? I tried online dating and it didn't come so easy to me. One of my NYE resolutions was I was going to open myself up to love this year. I want to at least try to make an effort than sitting at home waiting for princess charming.





alia said:


> I am also single and ready for mingle



Hey ladies! Welcome!  Although I have been a member a while I am still fairly new here too ... glad to see this little group is growing!

(Selfishly ... it just increases our odds of finding our own Disney obsessed princess!!)


----------



## sugarbobbin

suevongello said:


> Hey ladies! Welcome!  Although I have been a member a while I am still fairly new here too ... glad to see this little group is growing!
> 
> (Selfishly ... it just increases our odds of finding our own Disney obsessed princess!!)



Thank you suevongello! I got your PM but I'm too low on my post counts to send PMs yet! Thank you for such the nice message!!!


----------



## suevongello

sugarbobbin said:


> Thank you suevongello! I got your PM but I'm too low on my post counts to send PMs yet! Thank you for such the nice message!!!



Only one post away!!


----------



## matryoshka

Just thought I would say Good luck you guys!


----------



## nalum

Hello!

It's awesome to see that I'm not the only single lesbian here. It's been hard to find anyone that loves Disney as much as I do and even more so in the queer community.

I am planning a trip to WDW in september with my two sisters. I can't wait to return. 

Anyone from California? I'm 22 and from San Francisco (I'm not completely out of the closet so I've been looking to meet other lesbians online).


----------



## adpibri

This thread needs some life brought back to life!!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

adpibri said:


> This thread needs some life brought back to life!!



We keep trying!!!!!


----------



## SarahBeth79

I come here every now and then, but there's no traffic.


----------



## Felie

I'm new here  I found the site about a week ago and was thrilled to find a section dedicated to queer Disney fans (and especially this thread ).

I really want to go back to Disney World again someday, preferably with a partner (and maybe our kids... who knows?), but for now it's just a bit of a pipe dream as I'm kind of a peasant for the moment and wouldn't even be able to afford the flight over the pond, let alone a stay at one of the resorts.

I've always loved Disney, and their queer-friendly attitude has only made that love grow since accepting my sexuality (I really, really, *really *want to go during a Gay Day!).

Oh well, that's me then... hello ladies


----------



## SarahBeth79

Felie said:


> I'm new here  I found the site about a week ago and was thrilled to find a section dedicated to queer Disney fans (and especially this thread ).
> 
> I really want to go back to Disney World again someday, preferably with a partner (and maybe our kids... who knows?), but for now it's just a bit of a pipe dream as I'm kind of a peasant for the moment and wouldn't even be able to afford the flight over the pond, let alone a stay at one of the resorts.
> 
> I've always loved Disney, and their queer-friendly attitude has only made that love grow since accepting my sexuality (I really, really, *really *want to go during a Gay Day!).
> 
> Oh well, that's me then... hello ladies



Hi! welcome to the board!


----------



## Felie

SarahBeth79 said:


> Hi! welcome to the board!



Thank you very much!


----------



## alexxturnerr

Hey there, I'm posting here but it seems to be quiet but hey ho, may as well.

I'm Alex, 21 from the UK, quite happy theres a LGBT section haha.

I went to Disney in June, I was there for gay days but I went with my family so I didn't really go to any events or anything (but I did "accidentally" coincide a couple of our park days with the gay days park days").

I'm hoping to go back for gay days in 2015 or 2016 so hopefully I can make friends and go with someone.


----------



## Felie

alexxturnerr said:


> Hey there, I'm posting here but it seems to be quiet but hey ho, may as well.
> 
> I'm Alex, 21 from the UK, quite happy theres a LGBT section haha.
> 
> I went to Disney in June, I was there for gay days but I went with my family so I didn't really go to any events or anything (but I did "accidentally" coincide a couple of our park days with the gay days park days").
> 
> I'm hoping to go back for gay days in 2015 or 2016 so hopefully I can make friends and go with someone.



Hi! You're so lucky, I wish I could go to the Gay Day event. 

And lol at your sneak-tactics   Bet your family didn't even notice, did they...


----------



## alexxturnerr

Felie said:


> Hi! You're so lucky, I wish I could go to the Gay Day event.
> 
> And lol at your sneak-tactics   Bet your family didn't even notice, did they...



Hey! I wish I went to some of the pool parties or something but when I go next time, I'm definitely going to embrace it haha!

I'm like a gay ninja  they just noticed a lot of red shirts and stuff around, I even bought a little rainbow mickey badge was great!


----------



## karen1987

Hey everyone! Thought I'd say hello (although I'm not a single lesbian!). I'm from the UK, and live about 40 miles outside London with my DFi and our cat Bo...I know, how cliché 

We got back from WDW a week ago and we're having serious withdrawal symptoms, although a 2016 trip looks possible!

Would absolutely love to attend Gay Days, and hopefully will one day, it looks like great fun!


----------



## GabStaff76

Hi all! I am 38 and live in the suburbs of Atlanta, GA. with my pup Wednesday. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## SarahBeth79

GabStaff76 said:


> Hi all! I am 38 and live in the suburbs of Atlanta, GA. with my pup Wednesday. Nice to meet everyone.



Hi Gab!!  how are you?


----------



## suevongello

GabStaff76 said:


> Hi all! I am 38 and live in the suburbs of Atlanta, GA. with my pup Wednesday. Nice to meet everyone.



Hello Gab! (Only a month late!)


----------



## Felie

Hardly anyone ever posts here, huh? I wonder why we're all so quiet? It's like the lesbians are all in stealth mode or something


----------



## MickeyDee

Hey all...Just checking in, as I started this thread 5 million years ago!  lol  I pop on from time-to-time...ie...whenever I have a Disney related trip planned.  Glad to see this thread is still going!


----------



## MeridAriel

Aloha, single here  how do you all find fellow single, Disney fans?


----------



## musicalSaranader

MeridAriel said:


> Aloha, single here  how do you all find fellow single, Disney fans?



Well I, for one, straight up moved to Disney World


----------



## MeridAriel

Lol, well, that's not helpful. I have to aim for areas with large deaf populations for work. But I will always visit as much as I can!


----------



## ashley0139

MeridAriel said:


> Aloha, single here  how do you all find fellow single, Disney fans?



I don't really.  Still single here.  Sigh.


----------



## MeridAriel

Lol yeeea, join the club.


----------



## SarahBeth79

I thought this would be a great place to meet single disney fans, but this forum is so slow ha.


----------



## MeridAriel

Haha I thought the same thing. Womp womp.


----------



## SarahBeth79

MeridAriel said:


> Haha I thought the same thing. Womp womp.



How often do you get to WDW?


----------



## MeridAriel

About every year and a half. I'm finishing postgrad, so I've had a ton of less-than-lucrative responsibilities. What about you?


----------



## SarahBeth79

MeridAriel said:


> About every year and a half. I'm finishing postgrad, so I've had a ton of less-than-lucrative responsibilities. What about you?


I recently bought into DVC, so I go for a week twice a year.  I try to do some weekend trips every now and then.


----------



## MeridAriel

Oh fancy! I hope to be in a position to do that in the next few years


----------



## SarahBeth79

MeridAriel said:


> Oh fancy! I hope to be in a position to do that in the next few years



If i could afford a home in golden oak, Id live there year round!


----------



## MeridAriel

Ditto! Gosh those places are gorgeous!


----------



## mellers

Hi, I thought I would say hello!  While I am not a single lesbian, I am the straight mom of a college-aged single lesbian, who is still trying to figure things out.  She's also a huge Disney fan.  Please let me know if I'm "crashing the party."


----------



## Felie

mellers said:


> Hi, I thought I would say hello!  While I am not a single lesbian, I am the straight mom of a college-aged single lesbian, who is still trying to figure things out.  She's also a huge Disney fan.  Please let me know if I'm "crashing the party."



Hi! Not crashing the party... not much of a party to crash tbh lol. It's nice to hear from mothers who support their lesbian daughters though


----------



## MeridAriel

Felie said:


> Hi! Not crashing the party... not much of a party to crash tbh lol. It's nice to hear from mothers who support their lesbian daughters though



Heck yes it is! Welcome!


----------



## musicalSaranader

mellers said:


> Hi, I thought I would say hello!  While I am not a single lesbian, I am the straight mom of a college-aged single lesbian, who is still trying to figure things out.  She's also a huge Disney fan.  Please let me know if I'm "crashing the party."



You're totally welcome here   And yes, thank you for supporting your daughter when there are too many parents in the world who wouldn't. <3


----------



## Connie Powell

Just dropping in to say that my friend and I are both heading to DisneyWorld next year, and she is indeed a lesbian and I am bisexual. It's good to know there are some single ladies in Disney


----------



## MeridAriel

Connie Powell said:


> Just dropping in to say that my friend and I are both heading to DisneyWorld next year, and she is indeed a lesbian and I am bisexual. It's good to know there are some single ladies in Disney


You should move that up to November-Better crowds, prices, decorations, & company


----------



## tb5791

I just wanted to drop in and say hello...new member here from Jersey/NYC area and was thrilled to find this forum!  Any help on how to update this avatar, I would greatly appreciate it!  I have been wasting the last 15 mins trying to figure this out.


----------



## MeridAriel

You actually can't have an avatar until you've got 10 posts


----------



## ZoaKrystyn

Hello everyone! I'm new to the site. I'm 24 and I live (because of work) in a very rural, conservative area of Florida about 2.5 hours away from Disney World. Unfortunately, being "out" out here is not exactly a safe option, so I'm single.


----------



## musicalSaranader

ZoaKrystyn said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the site. I'm 24 and I live (because of work) in a very rural, conservative area of Florida about 2.5 hours away from Disney World. Unfortunately, being "out" out here is not exactly a safe option, so I'm single.



Welcome!  Sorry you don't feel safe being out where you are, but of course you have friends here, and Disney is definitely a safe place!


----------



## ZoaKrystyn

musicalSaranader said:


> Welcome!  Sorry you don't feel safe being out where you are, but of course you have friends here, and Disney is definitely a safe place!



Thanks! The safe feeling is among many of the reasons I love Disney. I also usually feel fairly safe where I live because I'm not completely out to everyone here, which is weird for me considering I haven't been in the closet since high school. If I was really out here, that is what would be unsafe.


----------



## LadyEMT

Hi, all, chiming in on singe ladies thread! I have been MIA on this Board for a very, very long time, although I've lurked! Life has been twisty and turny, lol. But I'm back, and planning my nesxt trip to WDW.
Oct, 2010, was the last time I went! That's WAAAAY too long ago.


----------



## goback2FL

Delete


----------



## Cavo280

Hello there, 
Thought I'd say hello, I am single, bi and a total disnerd! glad I could find a group for me!

Anyhoo, My name's Miriam and I'm 24 and I live in southern ontario, pleased to meetcha


----------



## Felie

Cavo280 said:


> Hello there,
> Thought I'd say hello, I am single, bi and a total disnerd! glad I could find a group for me!
> 
> Anyhoo, My name's Miriam and I'm 24 and I live in southern ontario, pleased to meetcha



Hello! This forum is a bit... quiet. Welcome!


----------



## Felie

goback2FL said:


> Stopping by here I'm 29 and single, thought I'd say Hello!



Hello!


----------



## Cavo280

Felie said:


> Hello! This forum is a bit... quiet. Welcome!


Well, we'll have to change that won't we
Glad to be here!


----------



## Cavo280

Taytortots said:


> Hey everybody,
> I'm not really new to the boards (just a lurker) but I haven't spent much time in the gay and lesbian section. I don't know why.
> So, I guess i'll introduce myself? My name is Taylor, I'm 20 years old (will be 21 in July) studying Social Work. I'm single (thus my presence in this thread xD) and haven't found my princess yet. I like to write and read. But mostly I love Disney and spend the majority of my time planning it and reading trip reports on here so I don't get Disney withdrawals. I live in Canada! I love it. My next trip is December 13th-22nd (leaving the day my finals end for first semester, it will be a well needed reward). I'm also a huge nerd, so excuse me if i'm awkward or talk too much about all the things I love (like video games, or Harry Potter).
> So yeah, hi!





JeannieN said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Jean and I just joined the boards so very new to this. I am single and live in Toronto, ON.
> 
> Just like to say hi to everyone.


Just thought I would say hello to my fellow Canadian queer disnerds, how ya doing, you still here?


----------



## MeridAriel

Yup! Still here!  When is your next trip?? (directed at all the chatty cathies that recently came aboard)


----------



## saraschoening

I have a question for you wonderful ladies.. I have a 9 year old daughter who says that she hates boys and wants to marry a girl. She says she loves everything about girls and has been saying this for years. I have heard on TV shows that people know that they are gay their whole lives.. is this true? At first I thought that maybe she was just going through a stage but its going on 5 years now. I just want her to be happy.. boys or girls. I will support her no matter who she wants to date..  Or do you think that she is still way too young to know?


----------



## musicalSaranader

saraschoening said:


> I have a question for you wonderful ladies.. I have a 9 year old daughter who says that she hates boys and wants to marry a girl. She says she loves everything about girls and has been saying this for years. I have heard on TV shows that people know that they are gay their whole lives.. is this true? At first I thought that maybe she was just going through a stage but its going on 5 years now. I just want her to be happy.. boys or girls. I will support her no matter who she wants to date..  Or do you think that she is still way too young to know?



Some people know their whole lives, some people don't realize it until later.  For me it was later; I came out around age 25, for some people it's much later in life.  For your daughter, I'd say just go with the flow.  If it's a phase, that's ok, and if it's not, that's ok too!  Just don't make a big deal over it either way so she doesn't feel like there's anything to worry about, but be ready to support her completely if anyone tries to give her trouble for liking girls.  Like you said, her happiness is the most important


----------



## Yumi696

Hi single ladies! *insert Beyonce song here*

My name is Nicole, I'm 22 and am getting ready to graduate college (holy crap!)... I am a Women's, Gender and Sexuality Studies major, with a minor in Communications... I had a minor in Graphic Design but I couldn't finish it before graduating due to me studying abroad. (I studied abroad in New Zealand). 

I'm Filipino and identify as queer, and I hope to be working in the non-profit sector when I graduate, hopefully in LGBT-centered or women-centered health organizations.

It's nice to meet you all!


----------



## Cavo280

Hello and welcome to all the new writings!
To answer about upcoming trips, there is alas no planned trip in my future (sad face) though me and my family are talking about maybe stopping by Disneyland Paris if we make it to Europe this summer, which I mean is totally the only reason to go to Paris right?


----------



## ZoaKrystyn

saraschoening said:


> I have a question for you wonderful ladies.. I have a 9 year old daughter who says that she hates boys and wants to marry a girl. She says she loves everything about girls and has been saying this for years. I have heard on TV shows that people know that they are gay their whole lives.. is this true? At first I thought that maybe she was just going through a stage but its going on 5 years now. I just want her to be happy.. boys or girls. I will support her no matter who she wants to date..  Or do you think that she is still way too young to know?



The bottom line is that I don't think that she is too young to know. I agree with the above poster, but also wanted to add some advice for you. Try not to label your daughter as anything in your head at this point, but believe in the way she feels. Those feelings are valid and real. That being said, a nine year old saying that she likes girls could mean a lot of things that may not involve adult-type attraction. Did some part of me know at age nine? Sure, but I also went through labeling myself in different ways and having different experiences before confidently calling myself a lesbian.  The type of attraction I felt/feel as teenager/adult was/is very different from what I felt as a child. At different points in my life before the age of 16/17 I was "sure" about identifying with various sexualities that are not how I identify as an adult and I don't believe that to be uncommon. Assure your daughter that whatever she is now is valid/good and including the option of her staying exactly the same, whatever she will be in the future is completely valid/good. Sexuality can be fairly fluid over a person's lifetime and assuming that what a person, especially a child, says today dictates her forever can be damaging. Let her be free to explore her truth while providing unconditional support. It sounds like you love your daughter and that is all she really needs.


----------



## SarahBeth79

Any ladies going to WDW soon?  I'm looking at going down later on this summer and was hoping to find someone to split a room with.

anyone interested?


----------



## deerocks

MickeyDee said:


> I did see the other "single" thread, but it seemed to comprised of all the single men on this board!  hehe
> 
> So, I thought I would raise the question....am I the only single lesbian here?
> 
> This is relatively new title for me, as I was with the same woman for over 9 years, then dated a couple of other women in rapid succession immediately after she and I broke up.


no no no no i sure hope not!!!!!!
;-) d


----------



## deerocks

sequence said:


> Hello..another single lesbian here!! Lol, very recently single as well.. not fun!! Spending my bank holiday browsing the disney forums!!



me too its not for the faint of heart !! going thru it so yay gay disney!


----------



## MeridAriel

Anyone planning on going in the fall? I will be there in early November!


----------



## MickeyDee

I think I'm on round four of being single since I started this thread 25,000 years ago! lol Hi everyone!  Glad this thread is still going strong!


----------



## Bunny Moon

To all the upcoming disney travelers, I have an annual pass so I'm up there fairly often .


----------



## musicalSaranader

Bunny Moon said:


> To all the upcoming disney travelers, I have an annual pass so I'm up there fairly often .



And I'm a cast member, so I'm there at least five days a week


----------



## helencope88

Realise this post was started a long long time ago!! But im new to the boards (sort of) and just wanted to say hey!! Im a single lesbian.... And i love everything disney and orlando! 

Say hey!! Xx


----------



## musicalSaranader

helencope88 said:


> Realise this post was started a long long time ago!! But im new to the boards (sort of) and just wanted to say hey!! Im a single lesbian.... And i love everything disney and orlando!
> 
> Say hey!! Xx



Welcome!!


----------



## helencope88

Thank you  xx


----------



## adventuretoneverland

Single lesbian here. I wished I could attend Gay Days, but I live in New York. I have a (lesbian) friend who formerly worked at Disney and has participated and told me how amazing Gay Days has been.


----------



## MeridAriel

I have had a change in plans for my mid-November trip. I have an extra spot in my Il Mulino dinner reservations, if anyone would like to meet up


----------



## LadyLove

...


----------



## mollz

*raises hand* yup single here. from what im gathering i have missed gay days. but hopefully ill be able to catch orlando pride in oct when im there.


----------



## Scoobe14

Single lesbian, disney world employee and disney enthusiast looking to meet some new people. Anyone interested in joining me at one of the parks or a game of mini golf?


----------



## Scoobe14

MeridAriel said:


> I have had a change in plans for my mid-November trip. I have an extra spot in my Il Mulino dinner reservations, if anyone would like to meet up


 I'd love to go, if you're still looking for someone


----------



## ZoaKrystyn

Hello everyone! 

I am going to be going to MNSSHP on the Friday, Sept. 25 and Food and Wine the following day. I was wondering if anyone would want to meet up. I'm going solo because I just made a major move about an hour and half from the parks and have not really found any Disney friends around here yet. It would be cool if I could find someone around my age (I'm 24) to walk around with.


----------



## Scoobe14

I'd love to go


----------



## MeridAriel

Scoobe14 said:


> I'd love to go, if you're still looking for someone



Sent you a message


----------



## Scoobe14

I cannot see it  maybe I'm doing something wrong...


----------



## MeridAriel

Scoobe14 said:


> I cannot see it  maybe I'm doing something wrong...


Woops, I accidentally posted to your page instead.


----------



## MeridAriel

Scoobe14 said:


> I cannot see it  maybe I'm doing something wrong...



Would you like to try to message me? My computer keeps telling me I am not permitted to message you.


----------



## Scoobe14

I am so confused by this thing! Email? Scoobe14@aol.com. ..sorry


----------



## LadyLove

...


----------



## doctorpepper18

It's great to see all of the lesbians out there who love Disney as much as I do. I'm the only one who goes to Disneyworld every year in my gay social circle.


----------



## mellers

My family and I (Mom (me), Dad, Daughter (19yo-identifies as lesbian), and my best friend) are going to Disneyland from 12/10-12/14.  My daughter's had a recent serious health scare, and has been feeling kind of isolated and lonely.  If there is anybody in about that age range who is heading to Disneyland around the same time, if you'd like to meet up with us or walk around with us, please DM me.  Family members would, of course, also be welcome to join our merry band.


----------



## mellers

Scoobe14 said:


> Single lesbian, disney world employee and disney enthusiast looking to meet some new people. Anyone interested in joining me at one of the parks or a game of mini golf?



We're going to Disney World in April, combined with another trip (yep, Disneyland and WDW in one year!  Yes, we're crazy, why do you ask?), and we would be delighted to meet up with you!  There's three of us:  me, my husband, and my daughter (20-year-old single lesbian.)  I don't think you have enough posts to DM, but if you're interested, post back.


----------



## jeeptruck

Here now and having a great time. My mom was convinced a CM was flirting with me and I don't think I would disagree!


----------



## jeeptruck

Maybe I should do a "missed connection"


----------



## Dug720

Single lesbian here! Love Disney! Planning a solo trip mid-August!!


----------



## mellers

This is from a mom of a single lesbian:  I know that some of you have been rejected by your families, and this is a hard day.  Please know that you are lovable, and loved, and that people do care.  Please consider this a virtual Merry Christmas hug from a Mom, and best wishes for a Happy New Year.


----------



## Dug720

mellers said:


> This is from a mom of a single lesbian:  I know that some of you have been rejected by your families, and this is a hard day.  Please know that you are lovable, and loved, and that people do care.  Please consider this a virtual Merry Christmas hug from a Mom, and best wishes for a Happy New Year.



You are awesome!! My parents are super accepting, but I know a lot of people whose parents aren't. Big hugs to you!!!!


----------



## sugarbobbin

Has anyone tried MouseMingle yet???


----------



## mellers

My husband (sweet guy who has not aged at all from this picture--drat him!), my daughter (turning 20-year-old single lesbian), and I (sadly, much older, worse for wear, and in a wheelchair since this picture) are planning to be at WDW from April 13th-22nd.  My daughter has had a serious health scare, and has been feeling very isolated since then.  If anyone would like to join us for lunch, dinner, or to walk around the park, please let me know.


----------



## Stephsly

rising hand yes I am to both.  Just moved to Orlando area a month ago.  Getting settle but would love to talk with others.


----------



## nalum

sugarbobbin said:


> Has anyone tried MouseMingle yet???


I'm on MouseMingle! I haven't paid the membership yet but it looks like some people are getting around the paywall by posting their contacts on their bio. 
No luck on there yet but it's nice to see there are queer ladies into Disney.


----------



## Cara Danvers

Stephsly said:


> rising hand yes I am to both.  Just moved to Orlando area a month ago.  Getting settle but would love to talk with others.


Hi, I will probably be moving down to Orlando in a couple of months. I would love to get to know you.


----------



## fiveminutes

Single over here, and have been for the past two years.  I love going to Disney and have a trip coming up in April for the Star Wars Half, June for Gay Days (just attending the parks on the weekend, not the convention) and then Christmas.  Thinking about New Years and even Halloween!  Looking forward to chatting with others and making new friends!


----------



## mellers

fiveminutes said:


> Single over here, and have been for the past two years.  I love going to Disney and have a trip coming up in April for the Star Wars Half, June for Gay Days (just attending the parks on the weekend, not the convention) and then Christmas.  Thinking about New Years and even Halloween!  Looking forward to chatting with others and making new friends!



Are you going to be there between April 12th and the 22nd?  My daughter is a single lesbian who will be celebrating her 20th birthday at WDW.  She's had a recent health scare, and she's been kind of isolated.  If you would like to walk around the parks with our family, or meet at one of the restaurants in the Dolphin, please DM me and we'll pick a place and time.


----------



## fiveminutes

mellers said:


> Are you going to be there between April 12th and the 22nd?  My daughter is a single lesbian who will be celebrating her 20th birthday at WDW.  She's had a recent health scare, and she's been kind of isolated.  If you would like to walk around the parks with our family, or meet at one of the restaurants in the Dolphin, please DM me and we'll pick a place and time.


I will be in Disney during that time, but I will be meeting up and traveling with family, so I'm already booked for thy weekend


----------



## mellers

fiveminutes said:


> I will be in Disney during that time, but I will be meeting up and traveling with family, so I'm already booked for thy weekend



Sorry we'll miss you, but I hope you all have a great time!


----------



## helencope88

Single disney nut from the united kingdom here! 

Hows everyone doing? X


----------



## MeridAriel

Oi hey there! I'll be in the UK in the fall


----------



## helencope88

MeridAriel said:


> Oi hey there! I'll be in the UK in the fall



Hey!! How are you? Thats great your coming over here, is it for a vacation?


----------



## MeridAriel

helencope88 said:


> Hey!! How are you? Thats great your coming over here, is it for a vacation?


It is, I am finally getting across the pond! I'm so excited  I'll be staying with some friends in Amsterdam and hopping a solo train to Disney Paris, then headed over to the UK for a bit.
I'm doing well, how are you?


----------



## helencope88

MeridAriel said:


> It is, I am finally getting across the pond! I'm so excited  I'll be staying with some friends in Amsterdam and hopping a solo train to Disney Paris, then headed over to the UK for a bit.
> I'm doing well, how are you?



Sounds great! When is your visit?

Im good thank you!


----------



## MeridAriel

helencope88 said:


> Sounds great! When is your visit?
> 
> Im good thank you!



I think I'm aiming for late Sept/early Oct. I've posted on the Paris and UK boards in case anyone would like to make a new Dis friend. Any chance you'd like to grab a pint?


----------



## helencope88

MeridAriel said:


> I think I'm aiming for late Sept/early Oct. I've posted on the Paris and UK boards in case anyone would like to make a new Dis friend. Any chance you'd like to grab a pint?


Yeah sure that would be good.

Ive never been to Disneyland Paris, and i live so close. Should have been going for the first time on tuesday but me and my now ex split up so its not happening!

Would you like to connect on facebook?


----------



## MeridAriel

helencope88 said:


> Yeah sure that would be good.
> 
> Ive never been to Disneyland Paris, and i live so close. Should have been going for the first time on tuesday but me and my now ex split up so its not happening!
> 
> Would you like to connect on facebook?



Sure! I'll send you a message


----------



## PunkPrincess

MickeyDee said:


> I did see the other "single" thread, but it seemed to comprised of all the single men on this board!  hehe
> 
> So, I thought I would raise the question....am I the only single lesbian here?
> 
> This is relatively new title for me, as I was with the same woman for over 9 years, then dated a couple of other women in rapid succession immediately after she and I broke up.



I'm a Lesbian! but I'm taken by the Lovely Emily C.


----------



## PunkPrincess

MickeyDee said:


> I'm jealous that you live in NYC!  Lifelong dream of mine.  Not sure if or when it will ever see fruition!


Really? It's not really all it's cracked up to be. It takes forever and a small fortune to get anywhere. Tolls tolls tolls! They change the names of roads just to add more tolls! People follow you on the streets creepily, and it's so dark because the sun is blocked out by the buildings so it's kinda depressing. The whole city also smells like a garage!


----------



## TayjaDanger

Guess it's as good a time as any to revive a zombie thread. Recently single queer woman... super bummed about it actually. I knew it was over when, as I was excitedly planning a WDW trip with a friend, my (now ex) says "I don't know about going to Disney World. I don't really think I'm the type to enjoy it." And I knew she was right-- WDW isn't for everyone, and she's really impatient with lines and waiting and stresses about things like the *possibility* that things might not go according to plan. We all know, that things rarely go perfectly on vacation, in even the best, most well-researched, planned out trips. It wasn't the only thing of course, and I was definitely intending to bring her on a trip and let Disney magic win her over, but I was like... there's no way this is gonna work out. Should I enter into dating with the caveat that I am a nutjob about Disney? Like to rule out the people who are too cool right from the get go? Anyway...
Mousemingle, huh? I'll give it a try.


----------



## MeridAriel

TayjaDanger said:


> Guess it's as good a time as any to revive a zombie thread. Recently single queer woman... super bummed about it actually. I knew it was over when, as I was excitedly planning a WDW trip with a friend, my (now ex) says "I don't know about going to Disney World. I don't really think I'm the type to enjoy it." And I knew she was right-- WDW isn't for everyone, and she's really impatient with lines and waiting and stresses about things like the *possibility* that things might not go according to plan. We all know, that things rarely go perfectly on vacation, in even the best, most well-researched, planned out trips. It wasn't the only thing of course, and I was definitely intending to bring her on a trip and let Disney magic win her over, but I was like... there's no way this is gonna work out. Should I enter into dating with the caveat that I am a nutjob about Disney? Like to rule out the people who are too cool right from the get go? Anyway...
> Mousemingle, huh? I'll give it a try.


Good luck, lovely. Cause sweet mouse-ears, I haven't gotten a single bite on MouseMingle. There are a whopping handful of queer women in my area (and I'm from a super populated area!) on MouseMingle, and as we all know, that whole "just because we both like women, we should be into each other" assumption totally isn't a thing, so the likelihood of mutual attraction amongst a handful of women isn't great. Maybe it just hasn't caught on enough to attract a large number of a minority group. I'm holding out hope!
Where are you from?


----------



## TayjaDanger

MeridAriel said:


> Good luck, lovely. Cause sweet mouse-ears, I haven't gotten a single bite on MouseMingle. There are a whopping handful of queer women in my area (and I'm from a super populated area!) on MouseMingle, and as we all know, that whole "just because we both like women, we should be into each other" assumption totally isn't a thing, so the likelihood of mutual attraction amongst a handful of women isn't great. Maybe it just hasn't caught on enough to attract a large number of a minority group. I'm holding out hope!
> Where are you from?


Yeah, I was a little underwhelmed, myself. I'm from Portland, so I didn't think there would be a _bunch_ of women, but I thought there might be a few? I couldn't even figure out how to narrow the results to just women from my area, I was seeing all the ladies from all over. Man-- I hope when I meet someone I like she isn't halfway across the country! Oh well, I'm unwilling to fork over the dough for dating sites anyway, so I'll stick to the free model over at OKC. 
I don't know if being a huge fan of Disney is a prerequisite for dating, but it would sure help! I read the cutest TR from a couple of ladies who go to the parks all the time, take the tours, eat the foods, have a blast, and it made me at once very happy (representation matters!!) and very sad (I want what they have!). Someday, right? 
I'd say that, for all the people I've brought with me to WDW or DLR who were a little on the fence, the magic wins them over. I know some people are just not into it (heat! crowds! waiting in line!) but I've been with a few people who were pleasantly surprised that Disney isn't just for kids, that adults really can enjoy themselves, too.


----------



## MeridAriel

TayjaDanger said:


> Yeah, I was a little underwhelmed, myself. I'm from Portland, so I didn't think there would be a _bunch_ of women, but I thought there might be a few? I couldn't even figure out how to narrow the results to just women from my area, I was seeing all the ladies from all over. Man-- I hope when I meet someone I like she isn't halfway across the country! Oh well, I'm unwilling to fork over the dough for dating sites anyway, so I'll stick to the free model over at OKC.
> I don't know if being a huge fan of Disney is a prerequisite for dating, but it would sure help! I read the cutest TR from a couple of ladies who go to the parks all the time, take the tours, eat the foods, have a blast, and it made me at once very happy (representation matters!!) and very sad (I want what they have!). Someday, right?
> I'd say that, for all the people I've brought with me to WDW or DLR who were a little on the fence, the magic wins them over. I know some people are just not into it (heat! crowds! waiting in line!) but I've been with a few people who were pleasantly surprised that Disney isn't just for kids, that adults really can enjoy themselves, too.


Yes! My sister's husband was anti-Dis, crab face about it. Instant convert haha. And I agree, that stuff makes me happy for them and the representation but jealousy pings around my heart at the same time.
I've been on OKC foreeeever. Ugh. Let us know how that goes


----------



## TayjaDanger

MeridAriel said:


> Yes! My sister's husband was anti-Dis, crab face about it. Instant convert haha. And I agree, that stuff makes me happy for them and the representation but jealousy pings around my heart at the same time.
> I've been on OKC foreeeever. Ugh. Let us know how that goes


Why is it so hard to find a date on OKC?! (I was so glad to be "done" dating...) man it is just as dreary (if not more so) than it was the last time I checked it out. So ready to find the woman of my dreams and settle down, like, tomorrow! Or at latest next week. I think I'm just at that stage in my life where I am done playing all the games. I'll keep ya posted. So far, nothin!


----------



## MeridAriel

TayjaDanger said:


> Why is it so hard to find a date on OKC?! (I was so glad to be "done" dating...) man it is just as dreary (if not more so) than it was the last time I checked it out. So ready to find the woman of my dreams and settle down, like, tomorrow! Or at latest next week. I think I'm just at that stage in my life where I am done playing all the games. I'll keep ya posted. So far, nothin!


Yea, I have lost any and all patience for dating. I've grown to dread it. I feel like it's either couples (no thanks, what part of "gay" on my profile do you think equals me wanting your husband? Ew!), straight women looking for guinea pigs (I am a decade past being anybody's science project), or women looking to uhaul next week. Ugh. It's a shame this thread is so dead, or we should start a meet up or video chat thing


----------



## ashley0139

TayjaDanger said:


> Why is it so hard to find a date on OKC?! (I was so glad to be "done" dating...) man it is just as dreary (if not more so) than it was the last time I checked it out. So ready to find the woman of my dreams and settle down, like, tomorrow! Or at latest next week. I think I'm just at that stage in my life where I am done playing all the games. I'll keep ya posted. So far, nothin!



I feel you 100%.  I even paid for A-list, and I never even get views anymore.  I used to get hundreds.  I wonder if the site itself has slowed down.  It's so frustrating.



MeridAriel said:


> Yea, I have lost any and all patience for dating. I've grown to dread it. I feel like it's either couples (no thanks, what part of "gay" on my profile do you think equals me wanting your husband? Ew!), straight women looking for guinea pigs (I am a decade past being anybody's science project), or women looking to uhaul next week. Ugh. It's a shame this thread is so dead, or we should start a meet up or video chat thing



I don't meet people in real life, I don't meet people on dating sites....where am I supposed to meet people???  I agree, we should get this thread to life a bit.


----------



## TayjaDanger

MeridAriel said:


> Yea, I have lost any and all patience for dating. I've grown to dread it. I feel like it's either couples (no thanks, what part of "gay" on my profile do you think equals me wanting your husband? Ew!), straight women looking for guinea pigs (I am a decade past being anybody's science project), or women looking to uhaul next week. Ugh. It's a shame this thread is so dead, or we should start a meet up or video chat thing


I'm with you--no thanks to the couples and the clingy and "experimenters"!!! 
I always think I'll meet someone sometime--when I went back to school, changed schools, got a job here, there, etc. Nobody meets in real life anymore (do they?!) and dating is like an online game... Not a very fun one to play tbh. I don't have a lot of enthusiasm for it, but then again ladies aren't knocking down my door to come drag me out of my apartment. So I feel like it's the least I can do, to have my online profile around, but it is dismal. 
I'm not into the club scene (and our lesbian bar closed years ago anyway) and I'm not sure I want to date someone who is really into the bar/club scene because it's just not me. My solution to meeting women (that I at least have some things in common with) was to start a queer book club with some friends. I haven't gotten it officially going yet, but have a few interested people and we're trying to decide what book to start with and where to hold it. So I think that's fairly proactive? 
I'm all for reviving this thread though!


----------



## TayjaDanger

ashley0139 said:


> I feel you 100%.  I even paid for A-list, and I never even get views anymore.  I used to get hundreds.  I wonder if the site itself has slowed down.  It's so frustrating.
> 
> I don't meet people in real life, I don't meet people on dating sites....where am I supposed to meet people???  I agree, we should get this thread to life a bit.


I FEEL YOU! The struggle is REAL! That's interesting about the A list--maybe it is slowing down? I heard/read something about how dating sites were making it "too easy" to date and therefore people were not as likely to find meaningful relationships. Basically it boiled down to "you have some idiosyncratic behaviors, rather than deal with you as a whole human being and take your flaws with your best qualities, I'll just go find someone else, there's plenty of fish in the sea--look here are 2,000 other women, I'm sure most of them are perfect for me!" 
So people are becoming more fickle in the face of so much variety and getting a lot more selective. Which, yes, definitely be selective! Don't date someone who's bad for you or toxic, but accept that all people have some flaws or issues and some amount of baggage*, and find a way to deal with it instead of just abandoning ship at the merest provocation. 
*caveat: except for me I'm perfect! Bwahahahah! 
It's just hard, dating is miserable until you find someone you like and who likes you back, and then that's a whole other can of worms!


----------



## ashley0139

TayjaDanger said:


> I FEEL YOU! The struggle is REAL! That's interesting about the A list--maybe it is slowing down? I heard/read something about how dating sites were making it "too easy" to date and therefore people were not as likely to find meaningful relationships. Basically it boiled down to "you have some idiosyncratic behaviors, rather than deal with you as a whole human being and take your flaws with your best qualities, I'll just go find someone else, there's plenty of fish in the sea--look here are 2,000 other women, I'm sure most of them are perfect for me!"
> So people are becoming more fickle in the face of so much variety and getting a lot more selective. Which, yes, definitely be selective! Don't date someone who's bad for you or toxic, but accept that all people have some flaws or issues and some amount of baggage*, and find a way to deal with it instead of just abandoning ship at the merest provocation.
> *caveat: except for me I'm perfect! Bwahahahah!
> It's just hard, dating is miserable until you find someone you like and who likes you back, and then that's a whole other can of worms!



This is interesting.  I'm definitely selective on dating sites.  It's hard, because pretty much the only thing you have to go on at first is physical appearance. I tend to not find someone attractive immediately - once I get to know them the attraction comes after.  I am also a femme who is attracted to femmes.  So I only message/"like" girls that look like generally who I would be attracted to.  It's hard when that's the first thing you have to go on.  I'm trying to reach out and meet more people in person these days, but it's very hard.


----------



## MeridAriel

ashley0139 said:


> This is interesting.  I'm definitely selective on dating sites.  It's hard, because pretty much the only thing you have to go on at first is physical appearance. I tend to not find someone attractive immediately - once I get to know them the attraction comes after.  I am also a femme who is attracted to femmes.  So I only message/"like" girls that look like generally who I would be attracted to.  It's hard when that's the first thing you have to go on.  I'm trying to reach out and meet more people in person these days, but it's very hard.


You and me both, lady! I either am a sitting duck for creepy dudes who think I couldn't possibly *actually* be gay, or I don't throw out enough gay vibes for the other queer femmes to notice. Le sigh. 
Holy smokes, though, I leave town for the weekend and come back to more activity on this thread than I have seen in ages haha. I am totally down for getting more activity going on here- a fb group, online chat thing, online book club, chat club...whatever- or some other social appy thing that I don't know about (really, fb & this are the only social media I do-I'm totally oblivious about the other tech stuff).


----------



## ashley0139

MeridAriel said:


> You and me both, lady! I either am a sitting duck for creepy dudes who think I couldn't possibly *actually* be gay, or I don't throw out enough gay vibes for the other queer femmes to notice. Le sigh.
> Holy smokes, though, I leave town for the weekend and come back to more activity on this thread than I have seen in ages haha. I am totally down for getting more activity going on here- a fb group, online chat thing, online book club, chat club...whatever- or some other social appy thing that I don't know about (really, fb & this are the only social media I do-I'm totally oblivious about the other tech stuff).



Yes, I'm very shy so I have a hard time approaching other people.  And they never approach me because they don't know I'm gay!  Hard life. 

It seems like there are maybe 3 of us that are actually active, haha.  But we should definitely get a chat of some kind going.


----------



## MeridAriel

ashley0139 said:


> Yes, I'm very shy so I have a hard time approaching other people.  And they never approach me because they don't know I'm gay!  Hard life.
> 
> It seems like there are maybe 3 of us that are actually active, haha.  But we should definitely get a chat of some kind going.


Once in a while we get a straggler that shows up to ask questions and introduce herself  ...and then she goes silent. Or meets & uhauls with someone before anyone can respond. Seriously though, someone started talking to me on here immediately post break-up (hers, not mine) a couple months ago & is now living with someone (not her ex) & buying a house hahaha. Way to perpetuate the stereotype.


----------



## ashley0139

MeridAriel said:


> Once in a while we get a straggler that shows up to ask questions and introduce herself  ...and then she goes silent. Or meets & uhauls with someone before anyone can respond. Seriously though, someone started talking to me on here immediately post break-up (hers, not mine) a couple months ago & is now living with someone (not her ex) & buying a house hahaha. Way to perpetuate the stereotype.



Wow wow wow.  That's crazy.  I've been on and off this thread for years, but when it's not getting much action I tend to forget about it, and it becomes a vicious circle, haha.  Maybe we should make a Facebook group?


----------



## Terri_Berri

I don't know if I'm even welcome in this thread

I got dumped and have almost no chance of meeting anyone. We had a trip planned for September to Disneyland for my birthday and that's gone too. So depressed. So very painfully depressed.


----------



## ashley0139

Terri_Berri said:


> I don't know if I'm even welcome in this thread
> 
> I got dumped and have almost no chance of meeting anyone. We had a trip planned for September to Disneyland for my birthday and that's gone too. So depressed. So very painfully depressed.



Why wouldn't you be welcome?  Are you single?  Are you a lesbian?  Or bi?  You're welcome.


----------



## MeridAriel

Agreed, you're definitely welcome. I feel that so long as you are legitimately interested in women (regardless of your interest in or attraction to anyone else), this is where you belong. No creepy dudes here...and unfortunately almost no women either haha. And I'm down for a fb group


----------



## mellers

Don't know if anyone would be interested but my daughter (20-year-old single lesbian) and I (46-year-old boring straight mom in a wheelchair) are going to Gay Days Anaheim in September.  My daughter had a health crisis and had to leave college--she's going back in January, so we thought we'd try to hit Gay Days before she was back in the thick of everything.  Would anybody like to meet up?  She is the world's biggest Disneyland fan, and very excited to go.  In particular, if anyone's from Victoria, BC, she's going to be attending UVic in January, studying Comp Sci.


----------



## MeridAriel

Aw, you sound like such an amazing ally of a mom! <3 Can never had too many dis friends, alas, I am in Chicago, traveling to Europe soon, so my Dis funds will be fairly depleted until further notice. But I hope you two can find some new friends while you're there!


----------



## Terri_Berri

ashley0139 said:


> Why wouldn't you be welcome?  Are you single?  Are you a lesbian?  Or bi?  You're welcome.





MeridAriel said:


> Agreed, you're definitely welcome. I feel that so long as you are legitimately interested in women (regardless of your interest in or attraction to anyone else), this is where you belong. No creepy dudes here...and unfortunately almost no women either haha. And I'm down for a fb group



Thank you both so much for the warm welcome


----------



## TayjaDanger

Well we ladies have to be responsible for keeping things like this thread alive... even of it's just to complain/commiserate! Just kidding, as a single person I manage to find many things to be happy about and great satisfaction in my daily life with friends, hobbies, work, etc. I would say that, now that the post-breakup blues are officially over for me, I'm having a great time! I went out dancing with some friends last night at the Lez Do It (queer takeover of a bar) and it was great! I am not sure when the last time I had fun out dancing was... months and months ago! I wore my seven dwarfs skirt and attracted the attention of a rando who was telling me all about their childhood growing up in California with an annual pass. Swoon! Not really my type (so so young! maybe 21 or 22?) but fun to talk to for a night. 
Wish there were more Dis fans in Portland though. I'd join a fb group if someone else started it. I also love the idea of an online queer book club!


----------



## MeridAriel

Well, I think some of us were looking to start a fb group, and invite more people as we go along. As I'm pretty sure people are more active on fb than here anyway


----------



## TayjaDanger

MeridAriel said:


> Well, I think some of us were looking to start a fb group, and invite more people as we go along. As I'm pretty sure people are more active on fb than here anyway


Count me in! I don't always have time to check in on dis (unless I'm obsessing about trip planning!) but I can manage some fb time fairly regularly.


----------



## MeridAriel

That's what I was thinking


----------



## Princesca

*crickets*

Is anyone still here? 

I am not single, but thought I'd add that I met my partner on Second Life. There are actual lesbian bars in Second Life, and over the years I've managed to meet some very good friends there from all walks of life, but there is actually a pretty strong lesbian community. Ironically, I didn't meet my partner at a lesbian bar, I met her in a Game of Thrones roleplay group. ROFL. I just thought I'd throw it out there. You have to sift through a lot of chaff in Second Life to find the grain, but it can be worth it. It's kinda nice when you come home from work on a weekday and really want to be a little social, but want to do it in your pajamas with a box of fried rice in front of your face. 

It was valuable for me as I was embracing my sexuality, because there aren't a wealth of gay clubs where I live. It's also been handy for my study of Buddhism (there aren't many Buddhist venues either in my town) as I can listen to dharma talks from the comfort of my own home.

I do manage to leave the house sometimes, I swear.


----------



## Princesca

Terri_Berri said:


> I don't know if I'm even welcome in this thread
> 
> I got dumped and have almost no chance of meeting anyone. We had a trip planned for September to Disneyland for my birthday and that's gone too. So depressed. So very painfully depressed.



Also just wanted to say hang in there, Terri... in my experience, the best relationships are the ones that come out of nowhere and whomp you upside the head. 

Can you still go to Disneyland? Maybe go with a friend? I don't think you should sacrifice your fun trip and a chance to make some new memories with another special person in your life.


----------



## MegaraWink

I'm here. I'm working on getting my 10 posts in so I can get an avatar. I don't feel like posting on these sort of personal boards (you know, where you're talking about yourself and not just Disney) until I get that avatar going. It feels like I'm not all in.


----------



## MegaraWink

^^ Because a picture of a fictional character really puts me all in, LOL. Eh, I'll find a good picture of me eventually. For now, I just really like Meg.


----------



## Princesca

MegaraWink said:


> ^^ Because a picture of a fictional character really puts me all in, LOL. Eh, I'll find a good picture of me eventually. For now, I just really like Meg.



Good choice! Glad to have you here.  Check out the Rainbow Lounge if you haven't already - seems to be among the more active threads on this subforum.


----------



## Terri_Berri

Princesca said:


> Also just wanted to say hang in there, Terri... in my experience, the best relationships are the ones that come out of nowhere and whomp you upside the head.
> 
> Can you still go to Disneyland? Maybe go with a friend? I don't think you should sacrifice your fun trip and a chance to make some new memories with another special person in your life.



Gosh, things get so complicated sometimes. I'm still alive though. Just kind of lost a lot of enthusiasm for a while.


----------



## Princesca

Terri_Berri said:


> Gosh, things get so complicated sometimes. I'm still alive though. Just kind of lost a lot of enthusiasm for a while.



That happens sometimes... glad to see you back!


----------



## MinnieMouse84

I'm a single lesbian. As much as I want someone to share my life with, I'm relatively content being single for now.


----------



## Princesca

Welcome @MinnieMouse84!


----------



## MinnieMouse84

Thank you!


----------



## RobinDragonryder

Single its-complicated-but-I-like-women person here! I'm pretty new to the forums (joined and lurked ages ago but am just now posting). I'll be going to Disney with some friends the week after Thanksgiving, I'm super pumped!!


----------



## MeridAriel

Welcome


----------



## ashley0139

MinnieMouse84 said:


> I'm a single lesbian. As much as I want someone to share my life with, I'm relatively content being single for now.





RobinDragonryder said:


> Single its-complicated-but-I-like-women person here! I'm pretty new to the forums (joined and lurked ages ago but am just now posting). I'll be going to Disney with some friends the week after Thanksgiving, I'm super pumped!!



Welcome to both of you!!


----------



## RileyMasters

Hey all, single but kinda enjoying it right now. (I'm a major lurker trying to break through my shell.) I'm pretty much a solo traveler, but I don't mind meeting up with people to have some fun!


----------



## Princesca

RileyMasters said:


> Hey all, single but kinda enjoying it right now. (I'm a major lurker trying to break through my shell.) I'm pretty much a solo traveler, but I don't mind meeting up with people to have some fun!



Hi Riley! Welcome to the world outside your shell.  Good to hear from you! If you will be at WDW or DL soon, check out our meetup thread and post your dates and I will add you to the big list of who's going when that's on the first page of it.


----------



## MeridAriel

Princesca said:


> Hi Riley! Welcome to the world outside your shell.  Good to hear from you! If you will be at WDW or DL soon, check out our meetup thread and post your dates and I will add you to the big list of who's going when that's on the first page of it.


What thread is this??? I could've been posting for the last several trips


----------



## Princesca

MeridAriel said:


> What thread is this??? I could've been posting for the last several trips



I think it's called LGBT Meetup Thread or something like that. I started it and it should be really close to the top of thos forum.


----------



## RileyMasters

Princesca said:


> I think it's called LGBT Meetup Thread or something like that. I started it and it should be really close to the top of thos forum.



I'll have to check that thread out! Thanks for letting me know. I'll go add myself right now!


----------



## Lilyrose

Recently single new to Florida!


----------



## Disney Villager

Hello! Another reason to love this forum.. recently single from the UK. It's literally my life dream to find someone who loves Disney as much as me! Hey hey!


----------



## MeridAriel

Disney Villager said:


> Hello! Another reason to love this forum.. recently single from the UK. It's literally my life dream to find someone who loves Disney as much as me! Hey hey!


Hiya! Welcome


----------



## pinkflamingos

delete.


----------



## MeridAriel

Aloha, Tex  Welcome! 31 currently in Chicago. Looking to head to the east coast or back south ish for next school year (I work in schools). This board is usually pretty quiet  But once in a while we get a bit chatty.


----------



## pinkflamingos

MeridAriel said:


> Aloha, Tex  Welcome! 31 currently in Chicago. Looking to head to the east coast or back south ish for next school year (I work in schools). This board is usually pretty quiet  But once in a while we get a bit chatty.




delete.


----------



## DarkEyes

So glad I found this. Single bi gal in Virginia who abstains from guys. Been a couple years since my last WDW trip but I want to go again after I graduate my BSN program.


----------



## MeridAriel

We had kind of discussed this a while back, but it never really picked up- Would anyone be interested in starting a fb group? It seems that fb is a platform that people are generally more active on-it may spark more activity & chats? Thoughts?



MegaraWink said:


> I'm here. I'm working on getting my 10 posts in so I can get an avatar. I don't feel like posting on these sort of personal boards (you know, where you're talking about yourself and not just Disney) until I get that avatar going. It feels like I'm not all in.





Terri_Berri said:


> Gosh, things get so complicated sometimes. I'm still alive though. Just kind of lost a lot of enthusiasm for a while.





MinnieMouse84 said:


> I'm a single lesbian. As much as I want someone to share my life with, I'm relatively content being single for now.





RobinDragonryder said:


> Single its-complicated-but-I-like-women person here! I'm pretty new to the forums (joined and lurked ages ago but am just now posting). I'll be going to Disney with some friends the week after Thanksgiving, I'm super pumped!!





ashley0139 said:


> Welcome to both of you!!





RileyMasters said:


> Hey all, single but kinda enjoying it right now. (I'm a major lurker trying to break through my shell.) I'm pretty much a solo traveler, but I don't mind meeting up with people to have some fun!





Lilyrose said:


> Recently single new to Florida!





Disney Villager said:


> Hello! Another reason to love this forum.. recently single from the UK. It's literally my life dream to find someone who loves Disney as much as me! Hey hey!





pinkflamingos said:


> Thanks for the welcome!





DarkEyes said:


> So glad I found this. Single bi gal in Virginia who abstains from guys. Been a couple years since my last WDW trip but I want to go again after I graduate my BSN program.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Hi 41 single in AZ. Going back to DW in Sept. Ok so I'll be 42 by the time I go back. LOL.


----------



## Kandiwilde

Hey there. I'm a single lesbian from the UK.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Kandiwilde said:


> Hey there. I'm a single lesbian from the UK.


So when are you going back to the house of the mouse.


----------



## Kandiwilde

Elsaalltheway said:


> So when are you going back to the house of the mouse.


August and then November. I'm lucky enough to get 2 trips this year


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Kandiwilde said:


> August and then November. I'm lucky enough to get 2 trips this year


That is lucky. I'm going the first week of sept. Nice to get free dining and a little cooler weather.


----------



## wevegota2319

Not single but lesbian and doing DCP soon so going to live at Disney World! Wanting to build a community with many like friends so i'm glad I found this thread tbh


MickeyDee said:


> I did see the other "single" thread, but it seemed to comprised of all the single men on this board!  hehe
> 
> So, I thought I would raise the question....am I the only single lesbian here?
> 
> This is relatively new title for me, as I was with the same woman for over 9 years, then dated a couple of other women in rapid succession immediately after she and I broke up.


ot si


----------



## PoohTN

RileyMasters said:


> Hey all, single but kinda enjoying it right now. (I'm a major lurker trying to break through my shell.) I'm pretty much a solo traveler, but I don't mind meeting up with people to have some fun!


I am also solo traveler.... going back April 28- May 4 and then again June 17-23... would love to meet up with people if anyone is around.


----------



## MegaraWink

It would be awesome if we could have a meet-up in Epcot the night of the DIS party on June 1... maybe a little before then, even? 8pm or so? I might be missing a thread where this is already being arranged...


----------



## MeridAriel

Sigh, I won't be there that early (fall for me), but I've offered to start up a fb group? So that way nobody feels obligated to "friend" anyone they don't actually know (unless they're comfortable with doing so), but we can all chat on there? I assume that platform is a bit more active and more often checked than here.
We can chat, plan meet ups, etc?


----------



## Kandiwilde

MeridAriel said:


> Sigh, I won't be there that early (fall for me), but I've offered to start up a fb group? So that way nobody feels obligated to "friend" anyone they don't actually know (unless they're comfortable with doing so), but we can all chat on there? I assume that platform is a bit more active and more often checked than here.
> We can chat, plan meet ups, etc?



 I'd be happy to chat in a fb group, probably wont be able to make it to any meet ups as I live in the UK but its always good to have new Disney friends


----------



## MegaraWink

Unfortunately I'm not completely out yet, but it's happening soon. I'd love to join a FB group then.


----------



## MeridAriel

Alright, well, I'll make it & we can invite people as they express interest  Kandi, would you mind messaging me your fb name?


----------



## MeridAriel

Okay, I tried to "tag" anyone who has posted semi-recently. I am making a FB group  Once I decide on a name (totally open to suggestions!), I will be making it a private group, so as not to out anyone, and so that nosy people (bosses, coworkers, etc) can't go poking around. If any of you would like to join, let me know here, or send me a message with your fb info. Not sure about you all, but at least for me, I check fb more often than Disboards. I think it would be a good way to chat, make new friends, & possibly plan meetups?



Princesca said:


> *crickets*
> 
> Is anyone still here?
> 
> I am not single, but thought I'd add that I met my partner on Second Life. There are actual lesbian bars in Second Life, and over the years I've managed to meet some very good friends there from all walks of life, but there is actually a pretty strong lesbian community. Ironically, I didn't meet my partner at a lesbian bar, I met her in a Game of Thrones roleplay group. ROFL. I just thought I'd throw it out there. You have to sift through a lot of chaff in Second Life to find the grain, but it can be worth it. It's kinda nice when you come home from work on a weekday and really want to be a little social, but want to do it in your pajamas with a box of fried rice in front of your face.
> 
> It was valuable for me as I was embracing my sexuality, because there aren't a wealth of gay clubs where I live. It's also been handy for my study of Buddhism (there aren't many Buddhist venues either in my town) as I can listen to dharma talks from the comfort of my own home.
> 
> I do manage to leave the house sometimes, I swear.





Terri_Berri said:


> Gosh, things get so complicated sometimes. I'm still alive though. Just kind of lost a lot of enthusiasm for a while.





MinnieMouse84 said:


> I'm a single lesbian. As much as I want someone to share my life with, I'm relatively content being single for now.





RobinDragonryder said:


> Single its-complicated-but-I-like-women person here! I'm pretty new to the forums (joined and lurked ages ago but am just now posting). I'll be going to Disney with some friends the week after Thanksgiving, I'm super pumped!!





ashley0139 said:


> Welcome to both of you!!





RileyMasters said:


> Hey all, single but kinda enjoying it right now. (I'm a major lurker trying to break through my shell.) I'm pretty much a solo traveler, but I don't mind meeting up with people to have some fun!





Lilyrose said:


> Recently single new to Florida!





Disney Villager said:


> Hello! Another reason to love this forum.. recently single from the UK. It's literally my life dream to find someone who loves Disney as much as me! Hey hey!





pinkflamingos said:


> Thanks for the welcome!





DarkEyes said:


> So glad I found this. Single bi gal in Virginia who abstains from guys. Been a couple years since my last WDW trip but I want to go again after I graduate my BSN program.





Elsaalltheway said:


> That is lucky. I'm going the first week of sept. Nice to get free dining and a little cooler weather.





wevegota2319 said:


> Not single but lesbian and doing DCP soon so going to live at Disney World! Wanting to build a community with many like friends so i'm glad I found this thread tbh
> 
> ot si





PoohTN said:


> I am also solo traveler.... going back April 28- May 4 and then again June 17-23... would love to meet up with people if anyone is around.


----------



## Nilsifjel

I'm bi, single after 6 years with my now ex gf. Desperate to meet new Disney people!


----------



## MeridAriel

Hey there, Nilsifjel! We've started a fb group (it's secret, just in case anyone who joins isn't out), in case you're interested. While I love DisBoards, this particular board is pretty quiet most of the time. I think people tend to check their fb more often. Let me know & I will add you


----------



## ashley0139

MeridAriel said:


> Hey there, Nilsifjel! We've started a fb group (it's secret, just in case anyone who joins isn't out), in case you're interested. While I love DisBoards, this particular board is pretty quiet most of the time. I think people tend to check their fb more often. Let me know & I will add you



I want to be in it!  How do I join?


----------



## MeridAriel

ashley0139 said:


> I want to be in it!  How do I join?


Hey! I was hoping you'd see this  Just shoot me a message on here with your facebook profile name & what your picture looks like, so that I don't add the wrong person. Because the group is secret, I have to be friends with someone before adding them (so far there's just 4 of us, but I'm hoping that as people occasionally check this board, they'll join, or add people they know). My personal page is set to private, and I don't generally "friend" people I don't know, so I've been friending people just long enough to add them to the group. I have no problem eventually "friending" people I actually chat with, but just in case the group grows, I don't want to be friending (and keeping) loads of people I don't know.


----------



## pucknasty

I'm here! I'd love to join the FB group!

Single and from Indiana!


----------



## MeridAriel

pucknasty said:


> I'm here! I'd love to join the FB group!
> 
> Single and from Indiana!


Hey there  You're more than welcome, just shoot me a message with your facebook name and what your profile pic looks like (so I don't add the wrong person).


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

MeridAriel said:


> Hey there, Nilsifjel! We've started a fb group (it's secret, just in case anyone who joins isn't out), in case you're interested. While I love DisBoards, this particular board is pretty quiet most of the time. I think people tend to check their fb more often. Let me know & I will add you


Can anyone join the FB page?!'


----------



## MeridAriel

STORMTROOPERJO said:


> Can anyone join the FB page?!'


Well....not to be exclusive jerks, but I think the goal of the group is to keep it in the queer family? Because there's already loads & loads of Disney groups for everybody. So, if you belong on this board, you're welcome to join the group  I hope to get many more members over time, but it is a secret group that nobody can see, view posts or members, or even search for unless they're already in the group. I don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable about the possibility of being outed, or for something they post being blasted all over a coworker/family member/boss's fb. Shoot me a message with your fb name & what your picture looks like, so that I don't add the wrong person, and I'll add you. I will have to add you as my friend first, since it's a secret group, just long enough to be able to add you to the group.
Same goes for anyone else who would like to join  Please feel free to message me & let me know, and I will add you asap! Also feel free to add or invite whoever you like. And you don't have to stay my fb friend, I've actually removed people once they're in the group, so nobody feels obligated to keep me, or visa versa (I only keep friends I actually know). The more, the merrier!


----------



## biogirl5579

pucknasty said:


> I'm here! I'd love to join the FB group!
> 
> Single and from Indiana!


I'm single from Massachusetts and would love to join your FB page.  How do I private message you here?


----------



## Elli Ward

Hi! I'd like to join the fb group as well! I just joined the forum, so I'm not too sure how to add a profile picture or even send a dm But I can give you my fb info if you need it!


----------



## MeridAriel

biogirl5579 said:


> I'm single from Massachusetts and would love to join your FB page.  How do I private message you here?





Elli Ward said:


> Hi! I'd like to join the fb group as well! I just joined the forum, so I'm not too sure how to add a profile picture or even send a dm But I can give you my fb info if you need it!



To the best of my knowledge, even if you're new, you should be able to DM people (to post a picture on your profile, you've had to have posted *x* number of comments, but DMs should be available to you from the get-go, I believe). You just click on my picture, a small box will pop up, click "Start a Conversation" & let me know your name & fb profile photo description


----------



## Elli Ward

MeridAriel said:


> To the best of my knowledge, even if you're new, you should be able to DM people (to post a picture on your profile, you've had to have posted *x* number of comments, but DMs should be available to you from the get-go, I believe). You just click on my picture, a small box will pop up, click "Start a Conversation" & let me know your name & fb profile photo description


Maybe because I'm on my phone, the forum doesn't work well for me, since I can't see any box about starting a convo, haha! Or maybe because I'm on Disney property, I know the wifi isn't always the best here, lol! But I will go onto my computer when I get home and try!


----------



## Elli Ward

Elli Ward said:


> Maybe because I'm on my phone, the forum doesn't work well for me, since I can't see any box about starting a convo, haha! Or maybe because I'm on Disney property, I know the wifi isn't always the best here, lol! But I will go onto my computer when I get home and try!


Apparently I need to make 10 comments before I can send a message. No problem! I'll send a DM as soon as I can!!


----------



## macraven

Go to the game forums

Easy to hit 20 posts easily and then you can use the pm system


----------



## biogirl5579

MeridAriel said:


> To the best of my knowledge, even if you're new, you should be able to DM people (to post a picture on your profile, you've had to have posted *x* number of comments, but DMs should be available to you from the get-go, I believe). You just click on my picture, a small box will pop up, click "Start a Conversation" & let me know your name & fb profile photo description



I click on your picture and don't see "start a conversation".  Could you try to DM me?


----------



## MeridAriel

Oops, sorry, everyone, apparently I was wrong about being able to DM at any time. (Apparently you need 10 comments to DM anyone-thanks for the info!)


----------



## Elli Ward

20, apparently lol. But I was able to figure out posting a picture, so there's a start!


----------



## AKlove

MeridAriel said:


> Hey there, Nilsifjel! We've started a fb group (it's secret, just in case anyone who joins isn't out), in case you're interested. While I love DisBoards, this particular board is pretty quiet most of the time. I think people tend to check their fb more often. Let me know & I will add you



Hey MeridAriel,

New to DisBoards, can you add me to the face book group you are talking about?


----------



## MeridAriel

AKlove said:


> Hey MeridAriel,
> 
> New to DisBoards, can you add me to the face book group you are talking about?


I will happily do so, but I actually can't until you get up to 20 posts (I believe) so you can use the messenger system (you can't message me & visa versa until you get to 20 posts) to give me your name & picture on fb, so that I know who to add


----------



## AKlove

MeridAriel said:


> I will happily do so, but I actually can't until you get up to 20 posts (I believe) so you can use the messenger system (you can't message me & visa versa until you get to 20 posts) to give me your name & picture on fb, so that I know who to add



Thank You! Well this makes number 3 hopefully :-D


----------



## MeridAriel

AKlove said:


> Thank You! Well this makes number 3 hopefully :-D


Yay! Haha, shoot me a message when you get to 20


----------



## MeridAriel

AKlove said:


> Thank You! Well this makes number 3 hopefully :-D


When I needed to get to 20, I posted a bunch of questions about suggestions for my next trip, some opinions on favorite ride/park/hotel/food threads. Being able to chat important things & nonsense things all related to Dis with people who don't judge you for it is so great. And perhaps a tad addictive.


----------



## AKlove

MeridAriel said:


> When I needed to get to 20, I posted a bunch of questions about suggestions for my next trip, some opinions on favorite ride/park/hotel/food threads. Being able to chat important things & nonsense things all related to Dis with people who don't judge you for it is so great. And perhaps a tad addictive.



That's a great idea! We just got back this past weekend from seeing Pandora so I will have lots to post about that!


----------



## MeridAriel

AKlove said:


> That's a great idea! We just got back this past weekend from seeing Pandora so I will have lots to post about that!


Ooooh! Fancy! Please share stories & pics once you're in the group, too!


----------



## AKlove

Will do!


----------



## MeridAriel

AKlove said:


> Will do!


Got your message-yay! (I responded in the message)


----------



## dkostel

Thanks for the add to the FB group!


----------



## Megara25

Hi everyone,


I’m Megan, 25, from the UK. Was browsing Disboards/ getting excited before my Disneyland Paris trip next month, and was so happy to find this group! Would love to chat with some like-minded people


----------



## MeridAriel

Megara25 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I’m Megan, 25, from the UK. Was browsing Disboards/ getting excited before my Disneyland Paris trip next month, and was so happy to find this group! Would love to chat with some like-minded people


Welcome! I was at DLP this past autumn during a solo excursion to a few different countries (I know, not a big deal to non-Americans, but to me it was haha) & I made great friends from these boards in a few different places. I *loved* the Remy ride & have heard we may be getting one at WDW! <3


----------



## IDS Diney Lover

I am new here.How do join any Lesbian Disney groups?


----------



## Megara25

MeridAriel said:


> Welcome! I was at DLP this past autumn during a solo excursion to a few different countries (I know, not a big deal to non-Americans, but to me it was haha) & I made great friends from these boards in a few different places. I *loved* the Remy ride & have heard we may be getting one at WDW! <3




Yesss, that ride is so fun! Excited to see the 25th anniversary parade and illuminations too (And of course get way too giddy about all the new merchandise hehe!)


That sounds awesome- where did you visit?  hope you enjoyed it here!


I was on the CP program at WDW four years ago so weirdly that still feels like my home park- try to get back there to visit whenever I can  the feeling when you arrive and walk up Main Street and see the castle- so magical!


----------



## Megara25

IDS Diney Lover said:


> I am new here.How do join any Lesbian Disney groups?



Hi, welcome! I'm new too


----------



## MeridAriel

Megara25 said:


> Yesss, that ride is so fun! Excited to see the 25th anniversary parade and illuminations too (And of course get way too giddy about all the new merchandise hehe!)
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome- where did you visit?  hope you enjoyed it here!
> 
> 
> I was on the CP program at WDW four years ago so weirdly that still feels like my home park- try to get back there to visit whenever I can  the feeling when you arrive and walk up Main Street and see the castle- so magical!


I was all over  Visited some Dutch college friends all over Holland, DLP, London, Wales (family history research), Dublin, Galway, Aran Islands, then home. It pained me to come home.
Do you get back to the States often?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> I was all over  Visited some Dutch college friends all over Holland, DLP, London, Wales (family history research), Dublin, Galway, Aran Islands, then home. It pained me to come home.
> Do you get back to the States often?


So, your saying you get around....Just kidding. Welcome all the newbies to this little group.


----------



## Megara25

MeridAriel said:


> I was all over  Visited some Dutch college friends all over Holland, DLP, London, Wales (family history research), Dublin, Galway, Aran Islands, then home. It pained me to come home.
> Do you get back to the States often?



That sounds like a fab trip! I would love to go back to Holland, is years since I went and  loved it there- hired a bike and cycled around Ireland is stunning I have never been to Galway but heard good things about it- must have felt like you were in a film! Scotland is gorgeous too, when I go now it reminds me of Brave!


I visited Florida last May - two weeks of Disney joy (and a trip to universal/ stop at Cheesecake Factory at millennia because Harry Potter and cake Hehee)


Hoping to visit again next year- still thinking when  would love to be there for a dapper day!


----------



## MeridAriel

Megara25 said:


> That sounds like a fab trip! I would love to go back to Holland, is years since I went and  loved it there- hired a bike and cycled around Ireland is stunning I have never been to Galway but heard good things about it- must have felt like you were in a film! Scotland is gorgeous too, when I go now it reminds me of Brave!
> 
> 
> I visited Florida last May - two weeks of Disney joy (and a trip to universal/ stop at Cheesecake Factory at millennia because Harry Potter and cake Hehee)
> 
> 
> Hoping to visit again next year- still thinking when  would love to be there for a dapper day!


My friends recommended I rent a bike for the week, and I did. Between that & and the stairs...holy crap were my legs & buns in shape hahaha.
Galway was beautiful (as was everywhere I went in Holland), but Wales & the Aran Islands were the tops for me


----------



## Megara25

MeridAriel said:


> My friends recommended I rent a bike for the week, and I did. Between that & and the stairs...holy crap were my legs & buns in shape hahaha.
> Galway was beautiful (as was everywhere I went in Holland), but Wales & the Aran Islands were the tops for me



Will definitely put the Aran islands on my places to visit  Hope to explore more of Wales too


Hahaaa yes you end up cycling miles exploring- def needed a relaxing day at the end of it to rest my legs!


Think this is my 6th post yay-  can't wait to join the fb group!


----------



## kslush1

Hey! I'm new to the boards as well. Reading this is giving me travel fever, I wish I could jump on a plane and head to Europe. Y'alls adventures sound amazing! Disneyland Paris is on my bucket list!


----------



## MeridAriel

Megara25 said:


> Will definitely put the Aran islands on my places to visit  Hope to explore more of Wales too
> 
> 
> Hahaaa yes you end up cycling miles exploring- def needed a relaxing day at the end of it to rest my legs!
> 
> 
> Think this is my 6th post yay-  can't wait to join the fb group!


I feel bad that people have to hit a certain number to be able to message on here (totally not a requirement for the fb group-the only requirement for that is loving Disney and not being straight haha), but I think most people are more comfortable sharing their full name & fb picture description in a message rather than a public post.
But yes, the Islands <3 They've been on my bucket list since before I knew what that was. Then *as* I was planning, I learned that I could book lodging overnight. Um, yes please. There was a pony in the yard outside the B&B who made quick friends with me, as well as some local pups & other horses on my bike ride up to Dún Aonghasa. I don't think I would want to live somewhere so isolated, but I could have easily stayed for a week with a travel buddy (maybe a few days on that particular trip, since I was at the end of being mostly alone for three weeks).


----------



## Megara25

MeridAriel said:


> I feel bad that people have to hit a certain number to be able to message on here (totally not a requirement for the fb group-the only requirement for that is loving Disney and not being straight haha), but I think most people are more comfortable sharing their full name & fb picture description in a message rather than a public post.
> But yes, the Islands <3 They've been on my bucket list since before I knew what that was. Then *as* I was planning, I learned that I could book lodging overnight. Um, yes please. There was a pony in the yard outside the B&B who made quick friends with me, as well as some local pups & other horses on my bike ride up to Dún Aonghasa. I don't think I would want to live somewhere so isolated, but I could have easily stayed for a week with a travel buddy (maybe a few days on that particular trip, since I was at the end of being mostly alone for three weeks).



I wish I knew you then, would have loved exploring there!  it sounds like perfection I love relaxing countryside places, they are so peaceful and pretty, feel like another world! It will have been an adventure getting to there too- did you get a ferry to get to the islands? You will have some amazing pictures!


----------



## MeridAriel

Megara25 said:


> I wish I knew you then, would have loved exploring there!  it sounds like perfection I love relaxing countryside places, they are so peaceful and pretty, feel like another world! It will have been an adventure getting to there too- did you get a ferry to get to the islands? You will have some amazing pictures!


Yes ma'am, though I'm not sure it was technically a ferry. Took the boat past the Cliffs on my way back to Shannon, too. That I shouldn't have done-it was too late in the season. We got caught in a storm, everyone was sick (I almost got sick) & nobody saw the Cliffs (we were too busy trying to not get sick in addition to the foggy rain, so even had I been outside, I couldn't have seen anything). Aw, shucks. I'll just have to go back!


----------



## Megara25

MeridAriel said:


> Yes ma'am, though I'm not sure it was technically a ferry. Took the boat past the Cliffs on my way back to Shannon, too. That I shouldn't have done-it was too late in the season. We got caught in a storm, everyone was sick (I almost got sick) & nobody saw the Cliffs (we were too busy trying to not get sick in addition to the foggy rain, so even had I been outside, I couldn't have seen anything). Aw, shucks. I'll just have to go back!



Oh nooo  but yes, you'll have to come back  there is Blenheim palace where the live Cinderella was filmed that would be gorgeous to visit in the summer months- and the castles in Scotland that inspired brave! (You've got me thinking of a Disney bucket list now!)


----------



## goback2FL

Nevermind


----------



## MeridAriel

goback2FL said:


> Hi, I'd like to be added to your facebook group.


Hi there  Drop me a message with your name on fb & a description of your profile picture, so that I don't accidentally add the wrong person. Thank you!


----------



## ctipp79

Hey hey hey! First trip coming up in September for my 38th birthday. Also gonna be joining up with the FB group. Look forward to chit chatting here and there


----------



## Elsaalltheway

ctipp79 said:


> Hey hey hey! First trip coming up in September for my 38th birthday. Also gonna be joining up with the FB group. Look forward to chit chatting here and there


I'll be going in the begining of sept too


----------



## ctipp79

Elsaalltheway said:


> I'll be going in the begining of sept too


Awww I'll be there the end of the month


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Bummer. That's usually how it happens. LOL


----------



## olszie

Hi.  I'm new here but live about 30 minutes away from WDW.


----------



## MeridAriel

olszie said:


> Hi.  I'm new here but live about 30 minutes away from WDW.


Welcome!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

olszie said:


> Hi.  I'm new here but live about 30 minutes away from WDW.


Welcome and totes jealous


----------



## Stephsly

olszie said:


> Hi.  I'm new here but live about 30 minutes away from WDW.


Welcome. I live about 30 minutes east of Disney


----------



## olszie

Stephsly said:


> Welcome. I live about 30 minutes east of Disney


I am to the west.  Lake county


----------



## Celidh

Hey!!! I'm from Canada.  Ive made 3 trips to Disneyworld...one, one day trip to Disneyland many, many, many years ago when I was 16.  I have a new partner and we're hoping for a trip in the fall of 2018.  Unless I win the lottery tonight.  Anyway, my next trip will be my partner, our first Disney trip together and my youngest child.  She will be 15 then.  My last trip was march of 2014. To definitely time but not cheap coming from Canada.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Celidh said:


> Hey!!! I'm from Canada.  Ive made 3 trips to Disneyworld...one, one day trip to Disneyland many, many, many years ago when I was 16.  I have a new partner and we're hoping for a trip in the fall of 2018.  Unless I win the lottery tonight.  Anyway, my next trip will be my partner, our first Disney trip together and my youngest child.  She will be 15 then.  My last trip was march of 2014. To definitely time but not cheap coming from Canada.


There are many options that you have. I'm sure you will find what works for you. If you need any help just ask. We have a few vets here.


----------



## SunshineTeacher10

Single lesbian here! I’m local to Disney and an annual passholder so I would love to find friends to go to the parks with!! Anyone interested?


----------



## MeridAriel

SunshineTeacher10 said:


> Single lesbian here! I’m local to Disney and an annual passholder so I would love to find friends to go to the parks with!! Anyone interested?


Hi, welcome! 
If I lived anywhere near any of the parks, I'd totally be in. Le sigh. I know there are a few on the fb group, but I don't remember everyone's DisBoard name.
Which park are you local to?


----------



## SunshineTeacher10

MeridAriel said:


> Hi, welcome!
> If I lived anywhere near any of the parks, I'd totally be in. Le sigh. I know there are a few on the fb group, but I don't remember everyone's DisBoard name.
> Which park are you local to?


Hi!
I am in Florida and I am about 15 minutes from the Magic Kingdom! I can hear the fireworks every night!! 
What are these FB groups you speak of? 
Thanks for the welcome! I’m always looking for new friends!


----------



## SunshineTeacher10

olszie said:


> I am to the west.  Lake county


I’m in Windermere! Not too far!


----------



## MeridAriel

SunshineTeacher10 said:


> Hi!
> I am in Florida and I am about 15 minutes from the Magic Kingdom! I can hear the fireworks every night!!
> What are these FB groups you speak of?
> Thanks for the welcome! I’m always looking for new friends!



Luuuckyyy! (Although, I am not cut out for heat. Ugh.)
We've got a little Disboard facebook group for anyone under the queer umbrella (almost 70 people-some are local to WDW, DL, or even Paris...don't think we've got anyone near the other parks yet haha). Mentioned it since I know there are some locals who have mentioned being open to meeting up 
And anyone who's active on here is pretty friendly...just gets a little quiet sometimes haha.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I don't live close, but I do have an annual pass. I live in AZ but will be going twice in the next six months.


----------



## EsmeraldaGirl

SunshineTeacher10 said:


> Single lesbian here! I’m local to Disney and an annual passholder so I would love to find friends to go to the parks with!! Anyone interested?


Yes! The week after New Years!?


----------



## spatkihochet

My best friend is single and is a lesbian. I feel like I should tell her about this forum.


----------



## MeridAriel

Unfortunately, there aren't many of us that are very active on here :-/


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I may be old, but Im active.


----------



## disneycruise100

spatkihochet said:


> My best friend is single and is a lesbian. I feel like I should tell her about this forum.



Does she like Disney? If so, this is her home.


----------



## Disneylover1970

I’m old, but very active.  I’m thinking about Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party this October for a long weekend


----------



## disneycruise100

Disneylover1970 said:


> I’m old, but very active.  I’m thinking about Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party this October for a long weekend



Haven't been to Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party.. But I was general admission and saw the park during daylight. The decorations are pretty awesome.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Disneylover1970 said:


> I’m old, but very active.  I’m thinking about Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party this October for a long weekend


I’ve one it twice.  I would suggest sept because lower crowds and cheaper.  And no rain is best.


----------



## Disneylover1970

Elsaalltheway said:


> I’ve one it twice.  I would suggest sept because lower crowds and cheaper.  And no rain is best.



Ok thank you.  I haven’t seen 2018 weekends listed yet.  I couldn’t remember if it was just month of October?  Good to know, September is better for me anyway


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Disneylover1970 said:


> Ok thank you.  I haven’t seen 2018 weekends listed yet.  I couldn’t remember if it was just month of October?  Good to know, September is better for me anyway


Last year it started the last week of Aug, same with the food and wine. I'm sure it will be the same. Its best to go on like the second Sunday or during the week, because the first week is crowded, and the weekends draw in the local peeps.


----------



## Disneylover1970

Elsaalltheway said:


> Last year it started the last week of Aug, same with the food and wine. I'm sure it will be the same. Its best to go on like the second Sunday or during the week, because the first week is crowded, and the weekends draw in the local peeps.


Ok,thank you for the information


----------



## disneycruise100

Hope everyone had a good week!


----------



## MeridAriel

disneycruise100 said:


> Hope everyone had a good week!


So...I'm a tad late, but hope you had a great week, too, haha
How's everyone's St. Patrick's Day week coming along??


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> So...I'm a tad late, but hope you had a great week, too, haha
> How's everyone's St. Patrick's Day week coming along??


Working. I only get one day off a week until my trip in April. Well except for the day I go see Book Of Moromon


----------



## Disneylover1970

It’s a cold St Patrick’s week here, some snow on the ground .


----------



## MeridAriel

Elsaalltheway said:


> Working. I only get one day off a week until my trip in April. Well except for the day I go see Book Of Moromon


Ooooo! have you seen it yet?? One of my all-time favorites!




Disneylover1970 said:


> It’s a cold St Patrick’s week here, some snow on the ground .


Are you somewhere that doesn't usually have snow at this time? (Chicago has been known to snow on my mid-April birthday...ugh)


----------



## Disneylover1970

MeridAriel said:


> Ooooo! have you seen it yet?? One of my all-time favorites!
> 
> Are you somewhere that doesn't usually have snow at this time? (Chicago has been known to snow on my mid-April birthday...ugh)



Snow in Chicago mid-April, omg. 

In mid-Michigan but it’s warmed up a bit and melted and right now it looks like a blizzard.  I guess I’m just tired of winter. Came back from WDW end of January and I was spoiled by that Florida weather .


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Ooooo! have you seen it yet?? One of my all-time favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you somewhere that doesn't usually have snow at this time? (Chicago has been known to snow on my mid-April birthday...ugh)


Yep. I love BOM, well seems like I'll get to see it next year here too, as it coming back to Phoenix, and Wicked. Can't wait.


----------



## disneycruise100

MeridAriel said:


> So...I'm a tad late, but hope you had a great week, too, haha
> How's everyone's St. Patrick's Day week coming along??



It's always the same day here in the desert!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

disneycruise100 said:


> It's always the same day here in the desert!


I live in the desert and its been chilly and looks like we are expecting some rain... Ahhhhh


----------



## disneycruise100

Elsaalltheway said:


> I live in the desert and its been chilly and looks like we are expecting some rain... Ahhhhh



I actually live in North Dakota. However Uncle Sam has me across the pond right now.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

disneycruise100 said:


> I actually live in North Dakota. However Uncle Sam has me across the pond right now.


I want to visit across the pond, but I'm not sure I would want to be in the desert across the pond.


----------



## disneycruise100

Elsaalltheway said:


> I want to visit across the pond, but I'm not sure I would want to be in the desert across the pond.



Not going to lie, everything here is the color brown.

Also, love your username! I saw Frozen for the first time over here.. Elsa is now my favorite Disney character.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

disneycruise100 said:


> Not going to lie, everything here is the color brown.
> 
> Also, love your username! I saw Frozen for the first time over here.. Elsa is now my favorite Disney character.


Thank you. She is mine too. I think the moment I saw her I got a crush. I mean come on what woman gets a crush on a cartoon character. But its one of those things where I can really relate, because if you really watch it and think about her, there is something in her she can't control, and that was how I felt when I came out. It was something I could hide, when I was younger, try not to feel it, and I felt so isolated, but when I came out. Wow, so liberating. Plus I love me some Indina Menzel. Saw her in concert and live for If Then. She is great.


----------



## disneycruise100

Elsaalltheway said:


> Thank you. She is mine too. I think the moment I saw her I got a crush. I mean come on what woman gets a crush on a cartoon character. But its one of those things where I can really relate, because if you really watch it and think about her, there is something in her she can't control, and that was how I felt when I came out. It was something I could hide, when I was younger, try not to feel it, and I felt so isolated, but when I came out. Wow, so liberating. Plus I love me some Indina Menzel. Saw her in concert and live for If Then. She is great.



Do you think she'll be lesbian in the next film?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

disneycruise100 said:


> Do you think she'll be lesbian in the next film?


As I understand it, everybody is returning.


----------



## disneycruise100

Elsaalltheway said:


> As I understand it, everybody is returning.



I hope so! I can't wait for the next one. Incredibles 2 should hold me over for a little while.


----------



## sweetTexasgirl

Hi!
I hope I'm allowed to post here, technically I'm bisexual but I prefer women. 
Anyway I'm 32 and been single for way too long. I've been doing the whole online dating thing but once women find out I am a Disney fan they back off and tell me I'm too old to like it! Anyway, hope to meet or talk to some like-minded people around here.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

sweetTexasgirl said:


> Hi!
> I hope I'm allowed to post here, technically I'm bisexual but I prefer women.
> Anyway I'm 32 and been single for way too long. I've been doing the whole online dating thing but once women find out I am a Disney fan they back off and tell me I'm too old to like it! Anyway, hope to meet or talk to some like-minded people around here.


Well I can tell you that there is nothing wrong for enjoying Disney and that would be a plus in my book. I tried the online dating thing years ago.. Worked out for about 17 years, but that ended too. Oh and just an FYI everybody, except my parents, that I'm friends with Love Disney and are DVC members. So welcome to the club.


----------



## sweetTexasgirl

Elsaalltheway said:


> Well I can tell you that there is nothing wrong for enjoying Disney and that would be a plus in my book. I tried the online dating thing years ago.. Worked out for about 17 years, but that ended too. Oh and just an FYI everybody, except my parents, that I'm friends with Love Disney and are DVC members. So welcome to the club.




Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## fairygodmomma

Hello Everyone! My name is Rebecca, I live in Tennessee and have 3 terrific kids. I am a medical assistant and am totally obsessed with Disney!


----------



## Disneylover1970

fairygodmomma said:


> Hello Everyone! My name is Rebecca, I live in Tennessee and have 3 terrific kids. I am a medical assistant and am totally obsessed with Disney!


Welcome Rebecca


----------



## Elsaalltheway

fairygodmomma said:


> Hello Everyone! My name is Rebecca, I live in Tennessee and have 3 terrific kids. I am a medical assistant and am totally obsessed with Disney!


Welcome Rebecca. I'm kinda obsessed with Disney too, but not as much as my brother.


----------



## fairygodmomma

Thank you Both! I have been a lifelong Disney fan but sadly , never made it to the parks until 4 years ago. I have not been able to plan a vacation outside of WDW since!  I am super excited for my upcoming trip. It will be my very first food and wine trip. Any advice or must dos?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

fairygodmomma said:


> Thank you Both! I have been a lifelong Disney fan but sadly , never made it to the parks until 4 years ago. I have not been able to plan a vacation outside of WDW since!  I am super excited for my upcoming trip. It will be my very first food and wine trip. Any advice or must dos?


This will be my third food and wine, but I haven't really done much there myself. I'll be back there in two weeks. Have you done the MNSSHP?


----------



## Disneylover1970

Anyone going in October?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Disneylover1970 said:


> Anyone going in October?


Sorry. I'll be there in two weeks. I was supposed to go the first week of Oct but that was just too close to this trip.


----------



## ctipp79

I’ll be there from the 12th until the 19th of September


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I'll be there from the 8th to the 15th.


----------



## Disneylover1970

I’m there 24th-30th


----------



## fairygodmomma

I have not done MNSSHP yet! I am thinking about it! I will be there Sept.21 thru the 30th!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

fairygodmomma said:


> I have not done MNSSHP yet! I am thinking about it! I will be there Sept.21 thru the 30th!


 I think its fun and look forward to going back again, more characters come out for photo ops, they have different food options, they have different fireworks, different parade. Then they have ticker or treating and shorter lines for rides.


----------



## MeridAriel

sweetTexasgirl said:


> Hi!
> I hope I'm allowed to post here, technically I'm bisexual but I prefer women.
> Anyway I'm 32 and been single for way too long. I've been doing the whole online dating thing but once women find out I am a Disney fan they back off and tell me I'm too old to like it! Anyway, hope to meet or talk to some like-minded people around here.


Welcome!  
Where in Texas are you? And what kind of like-minded folks are you looking for? (Aside from people who won't run away from your love of Disney, of course. I don't think I've ever met someone who seriously had a problem with that part of my interests, but I'm sorry you've had to deal with that.)


----------



## Shavsmimi

Is this chat still active! Lolz. I’m single and a lesbian! Helllo


----------



## MickeyDee

Shavsmimi said:


> Is this chat still active! Lolz. I’m single and a lesbian! Helllo


Hi!  It is off and on active. I posted it originally a million years ago (it seems like) and have been single and in relationships a million times since and have been back to being single for the past several years. Lol!  Hello and welcome!


----------



## Shavsmimi

Hi! How are you??


----------



## MickeyDee

Shavsmimi said:


> Hi! How are you??


I’m awesome!  I’m getting ready for my California vacay later this week and my first ever trip to Disneyland after being exclusive to WDW my whole life!  Lol!  How are YOU?


----------



## Shavsmimi

MickeyDee said:


> I’m awesome!  I’m getting ready for my California vacay later this week and my first ever trip to Disneyland after being exclusive to WDW my whole life!  Lol!  How are YOU?


Omg jealous!! You must take pictures! How long you going for? I’m good just living the dream until my Disney vacation exactly a month away! So excited!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Hello sorry, have been on the boards for a while. I'm on the Facebook group though What did you think of Disneyland. I went there first in 91 have been back many times since, and live in AZ. I would actually spend the money and fly to WDW over land now any day. But I'm sure you had fun since the crowd levels are really low. The last few times I went they were so bad it just wasn't worth it. But if the crowds stayed down then it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Disneylover1970

My next trip is December 2-11, I’ve never been to Disney this time of year and going to do MVMCP. I’m an amateur photographer(Hobbyist)  and plan on visiting different property resorts.


----------



## JustAnotherUser

why is there online dating on a literal DISNEY website


----------



## Disneylover1970

Any single lesbians  have a trip coming up?  My countdown is 7 days?


----------



## Othelene

I wonder if there are any meet ups for single lesbians


----------



## Jess1233

Othelene said:


> I wonder if there are any meet ups for single lesbians


Lesbian here that goes about 4/5 times a year


----------



## AshB86

Single lesbian here too! I don't get to go nearly as much as you, Jess1233, but the live streams help me feel like I'm there. : )


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I go at least once. Up to three and single here too.


----------



## AshB86

Hi Elsa! This thread doesn't seem to be all that active these days, but I'm here! That is awesome you go at least once a year. I'd love to go that much. I read back a few posts and saw that you live closer to Disneyland but would rather visit Disney World. Do you still feel that way? I've only ever been to Disney World but would love to see Disneyland! Although I do think Disney World is probably more exciting and has so much MORE to explore. The proximity to Universal, Sea World, etc. helps too.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

AshB86 said:


> Hi Elsa! This thread doesn't seem to be all that active these days, but I'm here! That is awesome you go at least once a year. I'd love to go that much. I read back a few posts and saw that you live closer to Disneyland but would rather visit Disney World. Do you still feel that way? I've only ever been to Disney World but would love to see Disneyland! Although I do think Disney World is probably more exciting and has so much MORE to explore. The proximity to Universal, Sea World, etc. helps too.


Sorry its taken me a while to respond. I'll have to check on the boards more often. I live in AZ and can drive to DL within six hours, but DL is way more crowded then DW. The people are also mostly locals with the really cheap annual passes and they tend to treat it as such. They can be rather rude and the magic you feel from DW is not really there. Don't get me wrong we still go, just not that often. It was our first park and try and keep the magic alive, but every time it kinda seems to deminish. There is nothing like being in the DW bubble that DL just can not even compair to.


----------



## AshB86

I've heard that before too, that Disneyland is too crowded and filled with locals. That is too bad it doesn't have that same magic as Disney World. I guess it's also right inside the city and doesn't have the same feeling of being in a completely different place that is just Disney, like Disney World does. Does it feel more like a park within a city rather than a city in itself? Funny, you are about the same distance from Disneyland as I am from Disney World. I'm in Georgia, about 6.5 hours to WDW. For some reason I can't imagine parts of Arizona being just 6 hours from Disneyland.  Gah, I have no excuse not to go to WDW more often. I've even thought about getting an annual pass and just having one really awesome year, but the hotel bill would add up! (And I am frugal, lol)


----------



## Elsaalltheway

AshB86 said:


> I've heard that before too, that Disneyland is too crowded and filled with locals. That is too bad it doesn't have that same magic as Disney World. I guess it's also right inside the city and doesn't have the same feeling of being in a completely different place that is just Disney, like Disney World does. Does it feel more like a park within a city rather than a city in itself? Funny, you are about the same distance from Disneyland as I am from Disney World. I'm in Georgia, about 6.5 hours to WDW. For some reason I can't imagine parts of Arizona being just 6 hours from Disneyland.  Gah, I have no excuse not to go to WDW more often. I've even thought about getting an annual pass and just having one really awesome year, but the hotel bill would add up! (And I am frugal, lol)


I live in AZ and have a WDW annual pass. I go two or three times a year. Only once so far this year, but have had a really crappy year so far so I may, or may not go back in sept or Oct. If not I'll be thre again at the end of Jan begining of Sept. The good thing about driving to WDW and having an AP is you get free parking at the parks, so essentially you can stay at a cheaper hotel a little further away. That is what we do if and when we go to DL.


----------



## AshB86

Elsaalltheway said:


> I live in AZ and have a WDW annual pass. I go two or three times a year. Only once so far this year, but have had a really crappy year so far so I may, or may not go back in sept or Oct. If not I'll be thre again at the end of Jan begining of Sept. The good thing about driving to WDW and having an AP is you get free parking at the parks, so essentially you can stay at a cheaper hotel a little further away. That is what we do if and when we go to DL.


I hear you on the crappy year. :\ Although I think most people may be having a crappy year too. That is awesome you have an AP for WDW! You said you are single; who do you usually go with? I've poked around in the Adults and Solo Travelers thread but don't think I'd be brave enough to do that. The only person at the moment that I'd want to go with would be my ex, as we had a handful of good trips there over the years. I don't think I knew about the free parking with the AP - I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I usua


AshB86 said:


> I hear you on the crappy year. :\ Although I think most people may be having a crappy year too. That is awesome you have an AP for WDW! You said you are single; who do you usually go with? I've poked around in the Adults and Solo Travelers thread but don't think I'd be brave enough to do that. The only person at the moment that I'd want to go with would be my ex, as we had a handful of good trips there over the years. I don't think I knew about the free parking with the AP - I'll have to remember that.


I usually go with my brother and his husband, or I have a friend I travel with. I had a best friend and her wife, but for some reason they didn't want to be friends anymore as our lives were moving on different paths. So next Jan I'll be there with my brother and his husband, but my other friend and his roommate will be there. Well they will be there in sept too, but I'm not sure if I can swing it. If my brother cancels Hawaii I'll have some DVC points I have to use and so I might do a solo trip in Oct, or Sept.


----------



## AshB86

Elsaalltheway said:


> I usua
> 
> I usually go with my brother and his husband, or I have a friend I travel with. I had a best friend and her wife, but for some reason they didn't want to be friends anymore as our lives were moving on different paths. So next Jan I'll be there with my brother and his husband, but my other friend and his roommate will be there. Well they will be there in sept too, but I'm not sure if I can swing it. If my brother cancels Hawaii I'll have some DVC points I have to use and so I might do a solo trip in Oct, or Sept.


Oh wow, you and your brother are both gay? And both love Disney. That kind of bond is really special. That is too bad though about your best friend. Maybe things will change and you will reconnect with her. Who ever knows what people are going through, maybe the wife was insecure, etc. Have you done solo trips before? People on the other thread seem to love it, but it seems like it would get sort of lonely. Maybe that's just me though, being self-conscious and not confident enough!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I hope to take a solo trip soon. I have not taken one before, but I look forward to my first one. We just scheduled a trip for Sept. So just over a month away. We are really close. We are twins for a month and a week. Same age. We've always been close.


----------



## The WDW 3

It’s definitely a fest


----------



## AshB86

Well that is really cool about the possible solo trip. I'm curious what you (and others who do solo trips) look forward to and enjoy by themselves that they can't do with others. I could envision myself spending a lot more time slowing down, taking in things I wouldn't normally notice like the background music and details of the theming, and probably just sitting and people-watching. It could be so relaxing! Disney can be hectic with all the pre-planning and crowds; it would be amazing to have calm, relaxing trips there.


----------



## Dug720

AshB86 said:


> Well that is really cool about the possible solo trip. I'm curious what you (and others who do solo trips) look forward to and enjoy by themselves that they can't do with others. I could envision myself spending a lot more time slowing down, taking in things I wouldn't normally notice like the background music and details of the theming, and probably just sitting and people-watching. It could be so relaxing! Disney can be hectic with all the pre-planning and crowds; it would be amazing to have calm, relaxing trips there.



You pretty much nailed it! I can do what I want when I want. I want to enjoy the whole amazingly well-themed queue at Flight of Passage? No one is going to whine to me about the wait. I want to ride Na’vi multiple times? Fine! I want to skip lunch and just have a snack, then eat somewhere nice for dinner? No problem!

I’m single and travel solo almost all the time and LOVE it!! I did do a cruise one time with a friend (JUST a friend), and even having the understanding that we did not have to be joined at the hip and we did do separate things, by the end of the trip we were both ready for alone time.


----------



## AshB86

Dug720 said:


> You pretty much nailed it! I can do what I want when I want. I want to enjoy the whole amazingly well-themed queue at Flight of Passage? No one is going to whine to me about the wait. I want to ride Na’vi multiple times? Fine! I want to skip lunch and just have a snack, then eat somewhere nice for dinner? No problem!
> 
> I’m single and travel solo almost all the time and LOVE it!! I did do a cruise one time with a friend (JUST a friend), and even having the understanding that we did not have to be joined at the hip and we did do separate things, by the end of the trip we were both ready for alone time.


Haha, sounds like you really thrive on the solo trips! I would love to be that way. I like your examples too, exploring the theming in the queues, riding things multiple times just because (I would definitely do this with Pirates and Mansion), and being spontaneous with meals. I used to love taking pictures at the parks too but that would be better solo so I don't have to hold people up all the time! Do you feel safe traveling solo? I'm sure on Disney property you feel safe alone, but airports and everything too? Do you only stay on property?


----------



## Dug720

AshB86 said:


> Haha, sounds like you really thrive on the solo trips! I would love to be that way. I like your examples too, exploring the theming in the queues, riding things multiple times just because (I would definitely do this with Pirates and Mansion), and being spontaneous with meals. I used to love taking pictures at the parks too but that would be better solo so I don't have to hold people up all the time! Do you feel safe traveling solo? I'm sure on Disney property you feel safe alone, but airports and everything too? Do you only stay on property?



I have no issues traveling solo. I have gone to London, Dublin, Florence, Barcelona, and Rome solo as well as gone on cruises solo. And of course Disney.

I do stay on property because I live in NYC and have not had a car since 2006. Renting one, especially in Florida, is NOT where I need to try driving again!


----------



## AshB86

Dug720 said:


> I have no issues traveling solo. I have gone to London, Dublin, Florence, Barcelona, and Rome solo as well as gone on cruises solo. And of course Disney.
> 
> I do stay on property because I live in NYC and have not had a car since 2006. Renting one, especially in Florida, is NOT where I need to try driving again!


Lol, good plan about avoiding driving in Florida. I've done it many times, and it is a special experience for sure. I just live one state up in Georgia, so driving is really the most efficient way to get there for me. Gotta say, as nice as it was to stay on property the one time I've done it, I definitely missed the continental breakfast at the Hampton! It's almost a toss-up for me. : ) 

You have been to so many amazing places! And wow, I'm completely impressed with your level of solo travel mastery! Geez, Rome and Florence too. You go girl! You motivate me to believe I don't need no woman in order to see the world.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I am looking forward to my first solo trip. I enjoy being in the Disney bubble but my brother, whom I travel with the most, his husband prefers to have a car. They like to eat off property becuase the options are cheaper. I like the magical express. Tragical express not so much.


----------



## AshB86

Elsaalltheway said:


> I am looking forward to my first solo trip. I enjoy being in the Disney bubble but my brother, whom I travel with the most, his husband prefers to have a car. They like to eat off property becuase the options are cheaper. I like the magical express. Tragical express not so much.


Aw, the Tragical Express. That is so sad. It's the same way when you drive down full of excitement and then drive back up in relative silence and sadness. I actually remember that from my childhood too. Family vacations to Florida always ended with a hectic drive at dusk through Atlanta traffic, the worst ending to a vacation. I like having a car at Disney too, like your brother's husband. It's convenient. But I guess that was before all the parking fees, so it might not be worth it anymore. What kind of things are you looking forward to doing solo that you can't or don't do with your brother?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

AshB86 said:


> Aw, the Tragical Express. That is so sad. It's the same way when you drive down full of excitement and then drive back up in relative silence and sadness. I actually remember that from my childhood too. Family vacations to Florida always ended with a hectic drive at dusk through Atlanta traffic, the worst ending to a vacation. I like having a car at Disney too, like your brother's husband. It's convenient. But I guess that was before all the parking fees, so it might not be worth it anymore. What kind of things are you looking forward to doing solo that you can't or don't do with your brother?


My brother is a kinda go go go guy and I want to, just one time be really leasurely. Not walk 14 miles a day. lol


----------



## AshB86

Elsaalltheway said:


> My brother is a kinda go go go guy and I want to, just one time be really leasurely. Not walk 14 miles a day. lol


Hahaha, I have had that problem too, being go go go and trying to see it all. Funny enough, I've been that way at Disney World since I was a little kid. There are old family videos of us walking through the park and I am 20 feet in front of the family doing the whole "Come oonnnnn!!" thing. Lol. Proud moments for sure. And I still get that excited! I guess theoretically if I didn't have someone slowing me down I could run around the park all day if I wanted to, lol. 14 miles? I can do TWENTY.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

AshB86 said:


> Hahaha, I have had that problem too, being go go go and trying to see it all. Funny enough, I've been that way at Disney World since I was a little kid. There are old family videos of us walking through the park and I am 20 feet in front of the family doing the whole "Come oonnnnn!!" thing. Lol. Proud moments for sure. And I still get that excited! I guess theoretically if I didn't have someone slowing me down I could run around the park all day if I wanted to, lol. 14 miles? I can do TWENTY.


I bet. I'm sure my brother could do more. I like to step back and do the Sorcer Mickey, that can slow you down. You sometimes have to slow down or you miss things.


----------



## Danielle Caelestio

Anyone else missing their normal Disney routine? Missing Disneyland and hoping to run into other single adventurers at the Park? 

I know I am. 

#pnw #missingthegoodtimes


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I just got back from a DW trip. It was different with the short hours and no fast passes.


----------



## maggnanimouse

New to this site, and just wanted to say hi!


----------



## MegaraWink

maggnanimouse said:


> New to this site, and just wanted to say hi!



Hello! Welcome! You planning a trip soon?


----------



## maggnanimouse

MegaraWink said:


> Hello! Welcome! You planning a trip soon?



Thank you!! It's nice to have found a place to shout about all things Disney.

Yes, I'm headed to WDW with a friend 3 weeks from today!  Then going again with family in November.


----------



## Kodiesmom

MickeyDee said:


> I did see the other "single" thread, but it seemed to comprised of all the single men on this board!  hehe
> 
> So, I thought I would raise the question....am I the only single lesbian here?
> 
> This is relatively new title for me, as I was with the same woman for over 9 years, then dated a couple of other women in rapid succession immediately after she and I broke up.


Yes I am single!!! I’m looking for a Disney and  universal fanatic lesbian, not sure if one exists


----------



## Kodiesmom

PansGirl said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I'm single and live in California..Sacramento, to be exact...
> Love Disney..all the history behind it, learning about Walt and his magnificiant mind...and meeting other Disney people as well! So, this is a double bonus if I meet some "like minded" ladies as well..
> 
> thanks for posting the thread...I often times think I'm alone out here....


You’re definitely not alone girl! I’m in the same boat


----------



## walerie

Kodiesmom said:


> Yes I am single!!! I’m looking for a Disney and  universal fanatic lesbian, not sure if one exists


I’m single too and also looking for a Disney fanatic lesbian!! (I don’t love Universal *as* much as Disney, just love Harry Potter, but still very much like Universal!) I live in the DC area, and Disney adults seem kind of nonexistent.


----------



## disneymerlady

Hi! I'm Abbey! I love Disney and Universal - its impossible to pick just one park!

Hufflepuff House, and I'm a huge fan of The Little Mermaid. 

Any rides at Universal you're not a fan of?


----------



## DisneyClassicFan

Hi all, I know this thread hasn't been updated in a few months but I thought I'd say hello. I posted last year on the other singles thread but it's mostly straight people seeking each other. I pop into the Disboards every once in a while but I'd love to make new friends. I'm supposed to go to WDW in December, maybe I could meet up with someone?


----------



## Iluvdisney72

I’m going this weekend 8/4-8/7 if anyone wants tk
Meet up.


----------



## BeyondMidnight

Hey everyone!
I used to frequent the boards often but haven’t for a few years.
Would love to met another lady who loves Disney just as much. 
Here is some facts about me and what I’m looking for:

Currently live in the Midwest. I want to move to the Orlando area in the near future.
I work in healthcare. I currently have one cat that I love. Also love dogs but would prefer smaller dogs. I want kids in the future. Would love to meet an ambitious smart woman.
Enjoy spending outside such as hikes and picnics. Not into sports. Love coffee, Taylor Swift, and other nerdy things. I’m in my early 30s and would prefer someone around  26-37.

Would also be open to friends since I’m planning on moving to Florida eventually!

Thanks!


----------



## disneymerlady

Hello magical people! It’s been a while since I posted on here and wanted to pulse check this thread and see if anyone is still active and up for a chat. I recently returned from a trip to WDW and I’m itching to go back already. I am manifesting moving to Florida!


----------

